# Bring on the cold, summer sucks. Driveler #211



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2016)

Y'all knee growz be slackin !!!! 


Tonight's my Friday !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2016)

goodness.....that was odd


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


 quit tryin so hard!

later folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2016)

Safe travels to those headed to the beach !!! 




Bout that time . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2016)

Becareful of what ya wish for


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

I didn't even realize the post count in the last one. 

Appreciate it Quackbro, have a good night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2016)

Haaaay!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 30, 2016)

Summa sux bad - take the mutt out for a quick tee tee and get skeeter bit like 5 times. Summa = the debil.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

I took a little nap, the camper was piped up, my truck windows were down, Jag was awake and outside and didn't come wake me when a little shower hit. He stood here and watched it. 

Nothing really got wet but the outside of the camper.  Sun is back out, but pecan tree is shading camper.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2016)

Summertime by Willie Nelson


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Summa sux bad - take the mutt out for a quick tee tee and get skeeter bit like 5 times. Summa = the debil.



How's that skeeter flick it awf song go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Summa sux bad - take the mutt out for a quick tee tee and get skeeter bit like 5 times. Summa = the debil.



Howdy doe, I'm ready for this one to be gon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2016)

Quackbro.... You got the dove plot ready&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quackbro.... You got the dove plot ready&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy doe, I'm ready for this one to be gon.



True dat Chief - GON! 

3D and Miggy need to do sumpin'. It's their weather


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

I can tell y'all right now where that tropical wave 9 is going. To that beach I'll be at with the TuTu's. Was dragging the air hose out to the camper to blow the top of bunk ends off and there is one little cloyed right directly over my house and a light steady shower.

Pookie ain't got nuttin on me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2016)

someone just unzipped the rain cloud.   

just got home and inside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> True dat Chief - GON!
> 
> 3D and Miggy need to do sumpin'. It's their weather



I've got my own little personal nightmare right now.  and cussin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Evening folks and beach combers. No rain here at 31220.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2016)

Worst dibler eva. Y'all have fun putting all those socks and long pants on. I prefer IN THE SUMMER TIME. When the weather is hot. We put a dress on on and some flip flops to ride.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Worst dibler eva. Y'all have fun putting all those socks and long pants on. I prefer IN THE SUMMER TIME. When the weather is hot. We put a dress on on and some flip flops to ride.



It's ova darlin ...face it!!! The cold is coming!!! ...........I hope


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Worst dibler eva. Y'all have fun putting all those socks and long pants on. I prefer IN THE SUMMER TIME. When the weather is hot. We put a dress on on and some flip flops to ride.



Unlike some others, I am not putting on a dress.   

Morning drivelers.

coffee is brewing git yo kup


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Gobble. We have made it to hump day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and Gobble. We have made it to hump day.



Im almost ova da hump


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ima getting there Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2016)

about to start up the hump here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2016)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Moonpie, Blood, and to that crazy Tropical Depression out there that is screwing up my plans for the next couple of days.  

I slept a few extra winks this morning BUT I think that I should have gotten about 3 more hours of them as well.  Nothing like waking up and feeling tired.  Maybe a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee will get me jump-started this morning though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Morning EE. I could have slept some more very easily.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2016)

Mornin fellas.....don't worry we got those extra winks for ya, MizT and I both overslept......Dang it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally home! My dawgs is barkin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2016)

Off til Sat night !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off til Sat night !!!



Good for you my brutha! Got any plans other than BLD's?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Good for you my brutha! Got any plans other than BLD's?






Gotta blade off my neighbors and my roads, harrow up the garden, lay by the pool wit my sexy self, BLD's and gonna cook sumpin dead, prolly ribs using Moonbro's recipe !!!  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!

Hope you had a goot one ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good Morning Chief and Blood.  By the way, BOTH of you need some much needed rest as ya'll have been working much too hard lately.  

Chief, when are you supposed to be leaving for the beach?????  Can you swim very fast and drive at the same time?????   

I hate tropical storms and Hurricanes etc as I have been caught in several over the years while traveling and they were not any fun...especially when you are trapped in your hotel room with tape all over the windows and you watch as the redlights at the next intersection are swinging and swaying and then totally crash downward.  The same way with road signs and some of them were those huge signs that are 50 feet tall or so and they were bent over in half as if you took your hand and bent a paper-clip.  Of course, the streets and the entire area became totally flooded, all restaurants and gas stations nearby were forced to shutdown, even the emergency power in the hotel went out.  Thankfully, I had a bunch of snacks and water that I always take with me on the road and it took two days to get out of there and away from all of that mess.


Good Morning Quack, Teresa just asked me about YOU a few minutes ago too.  I told her that you were teed off because you don't have the internet at work recently.


----------



## GA native (Aug 31, 2016)

According to the weatherbabe, it's supposed to cool off next week.
Bring it! 

Tired of these 90 degree days, with 80% humidity.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Unlike some others, I am not putting on a dress.


too late, I done envisioned most of you boys in flowery sun dresses and flip flops!
 Mernin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


> too late, I done envisioned most of you boys in flowery sun dresses and flip flops!
> Mernin!



Good Morning Ms Keebs.  

Maybe a jockey-strap and flip flops for me but I am not too big on flowery sun dresses unless it is being worn by a female !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Ms Keebs.
> 
> Maybe a jockey-strap and flip flops for me but I am not too big on flowery sun dresses unless it is being worn by a female !!!!!


 shoot, when those imagines flashed in my mind, you were the one in the mini dress!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2016)

So far, so good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2016)

Still Rollin.....got a late start with a couple stops. 100 miles from Savannah.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Still Rollin.....got a late start with a couple stops. 100 miles from Savannah.


 safe travels!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


> shoot, when those imagines flashed in my mind, you were the one in the mini dress![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna leave  a mark !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > shoot, when those imagines flashed in my mind, you were the one in the mini dress![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2016)

High temp of 77 on Friday.    Can't believe it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> High temp of 77 on Friday.    Can't believe it.


Amen and Amen


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

Cheese burgers in paradise!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone home


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

See!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> See!


 quit dat, here it is quitting time & I'm starvin!

 It sho looks good!

Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> See!



What is the delivery tip expected?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


> quit dat, here it is quitting time & I'm starvin!
> 
> It sho looks good!
> 
> Later Folks!



Pigs feet an a couple 16oz Budwisers will curb your appetite!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is the delivery tip expected?



A handshake will work!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Evening Gobble, Quackbro and Bloodbro. Burgers sure are looking good! Gonna grill some poke chops here later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2016)

All is well with my trio, TuTu's tu.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2016)

Seriously... Setting here closing out work orders and DB has tribal music playing and is laying on the floor stretching!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2016)

Come on 7am!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2016)

Morning/evening bloodbro

When and who does his 6 month job review?

Have the news on to get the latest on the potential storm.

Think I will drink some coffee while waiting.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2016)

Happy HUMP DAY (a day late) to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and all of you sleepy driveler this morning.

I am not looking forward to this incoming storm either as the details just was just given shows that it is expected to track across further south with Statesboro being in the absolute center of it as it travels along.  That is surely not good news for My Daughter and Son-in-Law.  

I surely hope that it tracks much more southward instead.  I definitely need some "Hi-Test" coffee this morning to my rear in gear ASAP.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Morning EE, you do know today is Thursday right? Don't be adding an extra day on me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2016)

Morning...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, you do know today is Thursday right? Don't be adding an extra day on me.



He really does need some eye-opener this morning.   

morning moonpie and EE

blood, juanmoour


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, you do know today is Thursday right? Don't be adding an extra day on me.




Moon and Gobblin, I couldn't get humping like I needed to yesterday so I decided to try again today instead !!!

Yesterday was a tough day as I worked on Income Taxes all day long and into the night last night BUT it is finished finally.  I did lose track of what day it really is though.  Thanks for getting me back on track.

Actually I was trying to see if anyone was paying attention !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2016)

I got to purchase another gun er two... Maybe sharpen my knives also! My baby girl will turn 14 this month! The boys be jaw droppin when she walks by... Ain't settin right with daddy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2016)

Mornin folks....from what I saw on the NWS we are going to be in a monsoon by tonight sometime and all day tomorrow. Calling for possibly an 1" or so total today and tonight combined. Now tomorrow through the night calling for 3-4".


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Pigs feet an a couple 16oz Budwisers will curb your appetite!


Yuck!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....from what I saw on the NWS we are going to be in a monsoon by tonight sometime and all day tomorrow. Calling for possibly an 1" or so total today and tonight combined. Now tomorrow through the night calling for 3-4".


 ya'll stay safe!!!

Mornin Folks, on to game schedules...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 1, 2016)

Morning y'all! Breakfast looked good Blood. Sausage and cheese here with Mustard!!! Waiting on the rain.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all! Breakfast looked good Blood. _*Pig tail & tongue here with Mustard*_!!! Waiting on the rain.


 good lord!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm thankin cheese boogers and taterz ain't on BOG's diet  . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

If I were the Chiefs and the Hawtnetts I'd be packing my stuff and headed home !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 lookatchu!


Hooked On Quack said:


> If I were the Chiefs and the Hawtnetts I'd be packing my stuff and headed home !!!


 I agree........... gonna wait & see what kind of damage that thing does when it comes through here before I head south, may just make it a one night trip and long enough at the beach to introduce Tiny T to the mighty ocean............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> lookatchu!
> 
> I agree........... gonna wait & see what kind of damage that thing does when it comes through here before I head south, may just make it a one night trip and long enough at the beach to introduce Tiny T to the mighty ocean............





Wait long enough and the ocean/beach will come to you !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^  Well well, lookie there !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Howdy Quackbro, Mud, Keebs and Chief. Y'all stay safe over there and down there. Oh it's my Friday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro, Mud, Keebs and Chief. Y'all stay safe over there and down there. Oh it's my Friday!





Gimme a holla on my land line . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait long enough and the ocean/beach will come to you !!


 I got a boat ready!


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro, Mud, Keebs and Chief. Y'all stay safe over there and down there. Oh it's my Friday!


Just got word that it is mine too!  We will be closing due to the weather!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2016)

Yall stay dry and safe down there in South Georgia.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2016)

Caint sleep..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Evening Charlie. Didn't drink enough this morning Bloodbro.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Yall stay dry and safe down there in South Georgia.





We`re planning on doing that very thing, hopefully. We are ready, as we always are anyhow. On a good note, looks like they gonna get this field pulled before the rain and wind hits us. Those ol` boys been running wide open since this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re planning on doing that very thing, hopefully. We are ready, as we always are anyhow. On a good note, looks like they gonna get this field pulled before the rain and wind hits us. Those ol` boys been running wide open since this morning.





Daaaaaaaaang that's a NICE tractor !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaang that's a NICE tractor !!!





It's set up for duals, but running singles ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's set up for duals, but running singles ??





Those folks are a custom harvesting company, working the plantations around here right now. I know the plantation owners but I don`t know them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Those folks are a custom harvesting company, working the plantations around here right now. I know the plantation owners but I don`t know them.





Outside contractors .  Big time, get paid per acre.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Those folks are a custom harvesting company, working the plantations around here right now. I know the plantation owners but I don`t know them.





Outside contractors .  Big time, get paid per acre.  You could pull that harvest wagon with your truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

You can say that twice .. 


Ya'll fixing to get flooded Nic/Keebs...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can say that twice ..
> 
> 
> Ya'll fixing to get flooded Nic/Keebs...


 I just saw where it has been upgraded to a Cat. I.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I just saw where it has been upgraded to a Cat. I.............





Ya'll gonna get pounded...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Where's Miggie when you need 'em???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Outside contractors .  Big time, get paid per acre.  You could pull that harvest wagon with your truck.



They can afford it...easily.  




Hooked On Quack said:


> You can say that twice ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad I`m on a hill!  We gonna be just fine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2016)

Campground empty. We GON ride it out. Been at the beach all day, but theycclosing schools down here tomorrow.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 1, 2016)

Tell Mr. H22 i said hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Campground empty. We GON ride it out. Been at the beach all day, but theycclosing schools down here tomorrow.






Attagal !!!  




idjitzz...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2016)

He said hey and sure did enjoy his time with you at the beach this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey. Life is short. I love a good storm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2016)

Mandy and Chris ain skeared! .... Reckon they will cook out?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey. Life is short. I love a good storm.



Sooooo ... You speedin it along now?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2016)

H22 said if he had a ladder he would put Bloods chair on the roof and have BDLD.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey. Life is short. I love a good storm.





Me too !!!



I'm laying in the bathtub with a half gallon 'o likker..


Brang it !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bourbon, beer, 45 Long Colt, and a single shot rifle, gazing to the South.

Somebody oughter write a song about that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said if he had a ladder he would put Bloods chair on the roof and have BDLD.



Give him a boost an then take some pictures.... Try to get the action shot as he lifts off of the roof in that vintage chair!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

"BDLD??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Bourbon, beer, 45 Long Colt, and a single shot rifle, gazing to the South.
> 
> Somebody oughter write a song about that.



That would be a hit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Bourbon, beer, 45 Long Colt, and a single shot rifle, gazing to the South.
> 
> Somebody oughter write a song about that.



Close . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2016)

Yep....we got out of dodge. On the way home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....we got out of dodge. On the way home.






Truck running good ??  Safe travels bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2016)

Seagulls are laughing at us. They think we are idgittts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2016)

Folks, stay away from any downed powerlines, poles, and structures. Don`t even get close to them. Even laying on the ground they can still be energized. Your life is worth more than that. Stay safe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seagulls are laughing at us. They think we are idgittts.






Here's yo sign . . .



			
				Nicodemus



;10332216 said:
			
		

> Folks, stay away from any downed powerlines, poles, and structures. Don`t even get close to them. Even laying on the ground they can still be energized. Your life is worth more than that. Stay safe.





Choot bro, I jump rope with down powa lines . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here's yo sign . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I really did, you didn`t.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2016)

And the rain and wind just started here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Truck running good ??  Safe travels bro !!!



Yes sir, doing fine thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I really did, you didn`t.





Naw sir, I'm 'bout half scared to screw in a light bulb..




Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir, doing fine thanks.





Daaaaaaang, you up and left the Hornets by there crazy selves ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 1, 2016)

Later y'all, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

This is what the Hornetzz are thanking . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Safe travels Jeff. You have my number if y'all need anything around Macon. Hope it don't get to rough Mrs. H, you and Chris stay safe! Keep your powder dry Nic. Quackbro you know what it is!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2016)

Ya'll stay safe!!  
Later!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Safe travels Jeff. You have my number if y'all need anything around Macon. Hope it don't get to rough Mrs. H, you and Chris stay safe! Keep your powder dry Nic. Quackbro you know what it is!





Thank you kindly, Moonpie.

Ya`ll be safe, all of you. Apt to be a mean night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly, Moonpie.
> 
> Ya`ll be safe, all of you. Apt to be a mean night.



I told you to be careful what you ask for. 

But if it counts for anything, I'll be on the radar for a while tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Tain't looking good for my south Georgia bro's, nuttin ya'll can't handle.  Wind ain't yo friend  . . .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2016)

Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2016)

Home again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Yep



^^^What he said^^^


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll drink to that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2016)

Hankus said:


> I'll drink to that



^^Ditto^^


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2016)

Mas cerveza


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Mas cerveza



Or Tequila.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw sir, I'm 'bout half scared to screw in a light bulb..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep.....ain't no tropical storm, tidal surge, or Cat1 worth jeopardizing family in a pop up or a camper for that matter.

I just saw where they are expecting 60 mph winds @ Charleston by Friday pm.

I've btdt in Louisiana on numerous occasions, but never in a camper. 

However, I have actually been on foot in the middle of the wee hrs with a buddy in a tropical storm. Of course, we were pretty loaded.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2016)

I hope the Hornetts evacuate. The park will probably evacuate them if they haven't already.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....ain't no tropical storm, tidal surge, or Cat1 worth jeopardizing family in a pop up or a camper for that matter.
> 
> I just saw where they are expecting 60 mph winds @ Charleston by Friday pm.
> 
> ...





Glad ya'll got out, hope the Hornets do too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad ya'll got out, hope the Hornets do too.



Ain't much fun ridin out a tropical storm, much less a Cat 1 hurricane in a camper,especially a pop up in low coastal area with ocean on one side and marsh on the other.

Hope they get out in time to head back west(home).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't much fun ridin out a tropical storm, much less a Cat 1 hurricane in a camper,especially a pop up in low coastal area with ocean on one side and marsh on the other.
> 
> Hope they get out in time to head back west(home).





I'm gonna loot their house . .


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna loot their house . .



  I will be up to see how I fair at the lake. Suppose to be more in Washington county.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna loot their house . .



I'd laugh, but from the radar I just saw on the WC between Savannah and Charleston they are on the verge of getting hammered by a huge tstorm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> I will be up to see how I fair at the lake. Suppose to be more in Washington county.



PM me addy and Quack and I will go check it for you.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> PM me addy and Quack and I will go check it for you.



I will probably have to go check  we are suppose to be there now, but cancelled because the power goes out there all the time.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Heading to Destin next week


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> I will probably have to go check  we are suppose to be there now, but cancelled because the power goes out there all the time.


Chicken!! ............We have a Generator, and we are ready!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

It's Friday!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 2, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Chicken!! ............We have a Generator, and we are ready!!



I am going if it gets hit with high winds....it's the we that is staying home. She's tough and could take it, but don't like going when I will be picking up sticks the whole time

She don't like chocolate milk water either...it's not pretty

We just left there Monday night. Been burning it up lately spending as much time in Hancock as woodstick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2016)

Tis Friday and I've got coffee made before the power goes out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as it looks like a wait and see type approach for me for now.  It is quiet as a mouse outside with it raining BUT I know that the worse is yet to come.

The really strange thing is that Teresa and I were trapped  in the middle of Tropical Storm Hermine  in San Antonio back on September 7, 2010.  We didn't even know that a Tropical Storm was heading that way as we had reservations for the Hyatt Hotel downtown on the river.  After driving 200 miles from Houston to San Antonio, we were forced to stay at a different hotel because all of the downtown area was flooded and under water.  We were lucky to get a room and thankfully, we ate at a Cracker Barrel restaurant around 2 pm that was open.  However as the storm came crashing through, we had to evacuate the restaurant as it had to abruptly close because the rising water flooded the area.  We ended up stuck in our hotel for two more days because all of the power went out along with the emergency back-up power at the hotel.  It was pitch black dark everywhere and we were stuck with only a bunch of snacks that we had to eat for those two days.  I finally was able to navigate streets that were on higher ground enough to get back to Interstate 10 and started to drive back toward Houston as there were no gas stations open in San Antonio.  I was sweating that I was going to have enough gas to finally find a gas station to refill.  We found one about 60-80 miles from San Antonio and it looked like heaven at that point even though 20 or more cars were lined up for getting gas.  We drove back to Houston in stop and go, bumper-to-bumper traffic and it took about 7-8 hours to get back to Houston.  There were accidents and abandoned vehicles all over the place.  When we returned to Houston, I told Teresa that in the future, we would always check, check, and re-check the weather forecast of the area that we were going.  

Yesterday, I went back and looked at those 5 videos that I made from our hotel window while we were trapped.  The really heavy rain and howling winds were unreal at the time and two days later as were were leaving, we could see lots of damages including several of those huge 50 ft tall heavy weight signs along the Interstate that were torn down completely.  

PS:  I have hated even the word, Hermine, since back at that time and unfortunately here she is again rearing her UGLY head again here in Georgia !!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tis Friday and I've got coffee made before the power goes out.



I was not that smart. Lols


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

mernin day walkers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2016)

hey blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Morning Gobble,EE and Bloodbro. Hope the Hornets got the heck out of Dodge! That's too much to go through in a camper! Glad you made it home safely Jeff. Kmac you stay safe too man. Waiting for Nic, Mud,Keebsy and the rest of our South Georgia friends to check in.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey blood


mernin G





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble,EE and Bloodbro. Hope the Hornets got the heck out of Dodge! That's too much to go through in a camper! Glad you made it home safely Jeff. Kmac you stay safe too man. Waiting for Nic, Mud,Keebsy and the rest of our South Georgia friends to check in.



MERNIN moon,

 sure hope everyone is okay


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2016)

Mornin`, folks. All we`re getting here is a steady rain and some light winds. The mean stuff missed us and is over to the east. My friends down in Apalachicola made it just fine too. Lot of storm surge around Spring Creek, St Marks, and the surrounding area though. I feel for them folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Got a 4 day weekend here! Kroger has butts for $1.29 a lb, not the best price but good for our area. Have 2 I'm fixing to introduce to the egg this morning. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Mornin fellows, glad to hear Nic and friends were not impacted too bad.

Text MANDY late last night and she said it was storming pretty bad. Have not contacted her yet today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Morning Nic, good to hear you weathered it well. Hope everyone else fares well also.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Good morning Jeff. Sure hope they are ok. Should have shagged when you did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

I did some cosmetic damage to camper when pulling out of the campground yesterday. I turned a little to sharp pulling out and scrubbed little short 4x4 sticking out of the ground that they mark each the # of each campsite with. It caught the front corner of the camper and scrubbed about 8' down that side before I could even feel it. My fault, I knew it was there but lost it in side view mirror and thought I had enough clearance to make the turn out into the road.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Jeff. Sure hope they are ok. Should have shagged when you did.



Yessir, wish they had, but it was nice when I left. They were sitting out on the beach and Mr Hornet was surf fishin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Might have to throw something on the grill myself today Moon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2016)

Good Morning kmckinnie, Blood, Nicodemus,  Moon, and Jeffro.  Just doing a drop-in to check how every one is doing with the storm this morning.  So far here, there has been absolutely NO wind and just a little bit of rain which has been welcomed by me for sure.

I see there is some good news and some bad news.

The good news is that Chief and his family made it back home safely.  

The bad news is that I am really worried about Mr and Mrs H as this storm is not something to play around with.  I surely hope that they will be safe.  

I hope that all of you affected will have a safe encounter with this storm.

Moon, that sounds like something that would make me even hungrier today.  I am sitting here hoping that these projected high winds and mucho rain might decide to not show up so much.  I was planning to go to Statesboro tomorrow morning and be there all day long and enjoy their Military Appreciation weekend and also attend their football game that was scheduled to start at 6 pm tomorrow BUT who knows how all of that is going to play out now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2016)

Now just to liven things up a little.

I truly believe that several members here must be "Honor Graduates of the Helen Keller Institute of Technology"  based on the comments in a couple of threads in the Trail Camera Forum about...."What is this?"

Some of them MUST be blind and I am glad that I don't hunt anywhere close to their proximity.  

If you get a chance, check out those threads.  


Now back to our regular scheduled programming.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

EE , our channel is saying after today the weekend looks good. We are just getting some moderate rain and wind. Supposed to be on the outer edge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Mornin EE, yep I've got a text into MANDY and Cgris, but have not heard from them yet. Looking at the radar, it looks they are getting or have already experienced some really heavy rain and possibly winds gusts in the high 30 mph range.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Text MANDY, she said they are ok. Had a lot of rain and some wind overnight.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Good morning, hope everyone stays safe today


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Moon, no rain here north of you, just breezy with an occasional light gust.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Just raining so far in the 30901


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Morning Wy. Good news so far Jeff. Keep us posted please. Just a light rain here and breezy but not bad at all. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2016)

Morning. no power at home , but power here at work.. figures.  Hurricane eye went by us at 7. Should be clearing up soon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Morning Mudbro. Hope they can get your power on in a timely manner. Those guys have my utmost respect! They are out in the slop in some tough and dangerous conditions!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Text MANDY, she said they are ok. Had a lot of rain and some wind overnight.



The ocean, she is very angry this morning. Love it. Trying to load a pic.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

sideways ocean pics!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> sideways ocean pics!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Is H22 doing any surfing? Glad y'all are ok.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

H22 sittin' in the duck blind


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

nekkid


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

^^^  mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

He' probly kite surfing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Fired up the grill, gonna cook all our thawed out camp food. Hamburgers, dot dogs, poke chops, and jacked up skewered schwimps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Come to think of it, would be a good day to fly my blue marlin kite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Grill is bout 750*, think I'll wait a minit to throw dotdogs n burgers on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

get it down to at least 725


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Partay at Chief's house


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Might put on my bathin suit, tie blue marlin kite to surf rod, and sit on deck with grill pretending to be at beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep.



Nice pic, looks bout like yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Partay at Chief's house



Com'on, bring lil why, we'll party.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2016)

My legs are sand blasted. Been to the beach between showers. I think there only about 12 campers are so here. Road around the island and some houses lost siding. The sea form was blowing into the road.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice pic, looks bout like yesterday.



Beach is taking a beating. Need a ladder to get to the water.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beach is taking a beating. Need a ladder to get to the water.



Heard dat. Any standing water in campground?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Daggum earache coming on out of nowhere.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Com'on, bring lil why, we'll party.



Wish we could


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Mandy n Chris......


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2016)

Used to hear this a lot when we went with the hurricanes. I always like ol` Jerry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Just poured 5 inches out of the rain gauge.  Slight breeze, steady rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Used to hear this a lot when we went with the hurricanes. I always like ol` Jerry.



Always been a fan of Jerry Reed.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just poured 5 inches out of the rain gauge.  Slight breeze, steady rain.



Mercy sakes, don't look like we got any at all here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Just a breeze here with barely a spit every now and then for a few seconds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2016)

We ended up with 1 and 7/10ths of rain here with just a little wind. Sun just broke out here.  Think I`ll go see how many deer I can catch out feeding. They do feed heavy in the aftermath of a big storm.We used to see a pile of while we were working restoration.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> We ended up with 1 and 7/10ths of rain here with just a little wind. Sun just broke out here.  Think I`ll go see how many deer I can catch out feeding. They do feed heavy in the aftermath of a big storm.We used to see a pile of while we were working restoration.



Man Nic, I figured you would have gotten much more rain than that.

10-4 on the deer movement, surprised I haven't seen my deer family here yet since we got home yesterday evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Wish we could



I forgot, you went back or going back to work today/night aren't you?


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think I would rather have the storm, I gots dragon con idgits to drive around


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Sinclair and I need to hook up, I'm only 15 minutes from Hancock county...



Fellow member bought my neighbors place for a weekend getaway, SUPER nice folks, feel like we've known 'em forever.  40acres, 3 ponds and he gave me access to all of it, not like he could keep me out . .


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Not sure how much we've got, but its been steady all day and most of last night.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I forgot, you went back or going back to work today/night aren't you?



Started back on days this morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

^^^^^ His place would be perfect for a Gathering !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sinclair and I need to hook up, I'm only 15 minutes from Hancock county...
> 
> 
> 
> Fellow member bought my neighbors place for a weekend getaway, SUPER nice folks, feel like we've known 'em forever.  40acres, 3 ponds and he gave me access to all of it, not like he could keep me out . .




Quack gon loot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Wait til he finds sinclairs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

What I did to camper pulling out yesterday.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^ His place would be perfect for a Gathering !!!



Yep, I could leak oil all ova his driveway


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What I did to camper pulling out yesterday.



Man that's rough


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack gon loot.





Jeff C. said:


> Wait til he finds sinclairs.




Gonna hava large time !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> What I did to camper pulling out yesterday.





Dang Chief, Ford's so strong you couldn't feel that ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Wife "loaned" one of our debit cards to her brother without my knowledge.  Just reviewed our online banking and  there's fixing to be a killing.  Gonna put my boot so far up somebody's buttocks they're gonna taste leather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hava large time !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barely felt it as I was already coming up out of a dip and onto the road with truck. I thought it felt weird, but lost site of that little post in my sideview and thought I' had cleared it when started to make my turn it was too late. Then it came back into site as I got my truck turned. 

Totally my fault for turning too soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What I did to camper pulling out yesterday.



Jeff C Hole is the reason why we can have anything nice around here


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife "loaned" one of our debit cards to her brother without my knowledge.  Just reviewed our online banking and  there's fixing to be a killing.  Gonna put my boot so far up somebody's buttocks they're gonna taste leather.



Whoaaaaaa! 

Tip Toeing away from this one, might oughta just skidaddle quickly.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife "loaned" one of our debit cards to her brother without my knowledge.  Just reviewed our online banking and  there's fixing to be a killing.  Gonna put my boot so far up somebody's buttocks they're gonna taste leather.



why would anyone loan someone their debit card????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Barely felt it as I was already coming up out of a dip and onto the road with truck. I thought it felt weird, but lost site of that little post in my sideview and thought I' had cleared it when started to make my turn it was too late. Then it came back into site as I got my truck turned.
> 
> Totally my fault for turning too soon.






Just showed Dawn the pic, she's still laughing . . 


First thing she said was, Daaaaang, he couldn't feel it ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole is the reason why we can have anything nice around here





I can break an anvil homo.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dang Jeff! Evening Wy, hdm03 , Nic and Quackbro. We had some rain earlier but it has quit now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just showed Dawn the pic, she's still laughing . .
> 
> 
> First thing she said was, Daaaaang, he couldn't feel it ??



I really didn't, maybe barely, but like i said I couldn't see it in sideview. When we got out looking at it MizT pulled it right out of the ground by hand. It was giving somewhat(pushing it over) while it was doing damage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoaaaaaa!
> 
> Tip Toeing away from this one, might oughta just skidaddle quickly.





hdm03 said:


> why would anyone loan someone their debit card????





Just figured out it's Dawn's account from her inheritance.  As long as it's not mine I don't care.  Really tired of her family taking advantage of her.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole is the reason why we can have anything nice around here









There's ALWAYS one kneegrow in every crowd !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just showed Dawn the pic, she's still laughing . .
> 
> 
> First thing she said was, Daaaaang, he couldn't feel it ??



Tell her I didn't loan my debit card to anyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Chiefgro ='s can't drive


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her I didn't loan my debit card to anyone.






OUCH !!!  Touche Chiefgro !!!   Kinda sensitive subject 'round here...



Thank I'll hava drank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

^^^^^ Kang Quackgro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking for Moongro's rolled up ribs thread, lil help??


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

Chiefgro.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Smelling goot!*

Put these on at 8:45 this morning. A little over 5 hrs so far. Can you say pulled pork sammiches with Everglades moppin sauce? Thanks Quackbro!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

pulled pork sammiches with Everglades moppin sauce


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Chiefgro.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

I got a lil rambunctious headin to da barn fo sure....5 1/2 hour drive too.

Probly gonna just sell it and get what I can for it, everything still works fine. Going to see if I can find a good deal on a Hi-Lo without having to buy a truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Put these on at 8:45 this morning. A little over 5 hrs so far. Can you say pulled pork sammiches with Everglades moppin sauce? Thanks Quackbro!





Just got 4 mo gallons delivered today !!!  Gonna try mixing some Heinz 57 with the moppin sauce ??


Still can't find your rolled up rib thread ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Put these on at 8:45 this morning. A little over 5 hrs so far. Can you say pulled pork sammiches with Everglades moppin sauce? Thanks Quackbro!



Dang them look good Moonbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Chiefgro.....






Didja toot ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Put these on at 8:45 this morning. A little over 5 hrs so far. Can you say pulled pork sammiches with Everglades moppin sauce? Thanks Quackbro!





What's that in the top left corner ???  Looks like a burnt hambooger, or a dog CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

hooked on quack said:


> what's that in the top left corner ???  Looks like a burnt hambooger, or a dog censoredcensoredcensoredcensored ???



lol....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2016)

moon done cooked dog poo???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Rocks and sech that I get out off the charcoal bags. I don't think I posted the ribs Quackbro. I sent you a pic on your phone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> moon done cooked dog poo???






Mebbe ???


He musta been hawngray . . too many BLD's..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Wifey's done gone to a funeral, think I'll just stay here and . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

If this dood's for real, Ida thrown a $20 on the piano . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If this dood's for real, Ida thrown a $20 on the piano . .



You and me both....dude was good!

Somthin wrong with those bystanders.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Man, can't believe we didn't get any rain off that storm....dry as a bone here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Put these on at 8:45 this morning. A little over 5 hrs so far. Can you say pulled pork sammiches with Everglades moppin sauce? Thanks Quackbro!



Looks good brother


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

MANDY said its still pretty roughy there with lots of trees down and one big live oak down blocking road into campground, entrance only.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You and me both....dude was good!
> 
> Somthin wrong with those bystanders.



Idiot foreigners / 





Jeff C. said:


> MANDY said its still pretty roughy there with lots of trees down and one big live oak down blocking road into campground, entrance only.





Chris drives a Chevy Z71 he'll pull that camper ova da tree, and not scratch/dent it . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Susie's asleep and snoring on my office couch !!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2016)

Barely soaked the dirt here, but I bet it blowed the birds to 10rc


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If this dood's for real, Ida thrown a $20 on the piano . .




Quack, without a doubt, these travelers etc must be  some of the cheapest YAHOOS on the planet, because this dude ....as the late GREAT Jerry Clower would say....."can naturally born play that piano"!!!!!  I would have been glad to tip him $5-$10 even if I had to pick-pocket it from some of these clueless zombies walking through this airport !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MANDY said its still pretty roughy there with lots of trees down and one big live oak down blocking road into campground, entrance only.





"roughy.."   


Mandy wouldn't know a live oak from a pine tree . .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2016)

Mandy be sho nuff confused here, we drink under both them trees in the same spot


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

We've probably got close to 8" of rain today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Mandy be sho nuff confused here, we drink under both them trees in the same spot





Don't think none of my brothers are picky 'bout the particular tree we drank under !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Not a drop here Wybro, matter of fact had turn sprinkler on its so dry.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Not a drop here Wybro, matter of fact had turn sprinkler on its so dry.



Wish I could split it with you, hasn't stopped all day


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2016)

Long as it's shady I'll drink under it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Additional half inch of rain, total of 5.5 inches .  This poor sand just soaks it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

I got shrubs and flowers wilting, and grass dryin up


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

Buncha Idjits!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Buncha Idjits!



Takes one to know one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Sticks and stones may break my bones...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Naa na na na naaaa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I got shrubs and flowers wilting, and grass dryin up





Glad when growing season is over, grass crew's bout to break me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad when growing season is over, grass crew's bout to break me



Big Fat liar.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Someone say grass season


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Buncha Idjits!





Jeff C. said:


> Takes one to know one.





Jeff C. said:


> I know you are, but what am I?





Jeff C. said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones...





Jeff C. said:


> Naa na na na naaaa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Big Fat liar.






Liar, liar pants on fire  . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> Someone say grass season


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

He cut me down so low!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Post and stones may break my camper...


You can say that again.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 2, 2016)

I probably have a tree on the house for that


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> You can say that again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Quoted wrong post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He cut me down so low!!





How low canya go ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Boston butts bout done. Gonna ride up to sons house on the river and eat with him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Homo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How low canya go ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> Someone say grass season



Home grown? Or some of that hi test imported stuff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Tried to fly a kite, one minute there isn't enough breeze to fly it, next minute it's ripping it outta my hand. 

Used to put razor blades on'em when we were kids and have dog fights, try to dive bomb each other's kite and rip'em up or cut their string.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Homo?






Homogro be at da crib . . 




Beef n cheese nachos wit extra beef n cheese and jalapenos, salsa and guacomolie  !!  Fried skrimp later . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

You werkin tonight Blood? Got some clouds moving in. May get a little more rain out of them. Our station sure missed thisun!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Home grown? Or some of that hi test imported stuff?




Chronic bro, nuttin but chronic here at da Luv Shak, Colorado ain't squawt !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Tried to fly a kite, one minute there isn't enough breeze to fly it, next minute it's ripping it outta my hand.
> 
> Used to put razor blades on'em when we were kids and have dog fights, try to dive bomb each other's kite and rip'em up or cut their string.





Daaaaaaang, Chiefgro was a THUG way back in the day !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Now we know where da creepy clowns are comin from.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tried to fly a kite, one minute there isn't enough breeze to fly it, next minute it's ripping it outta my hand.
> 
> Used to put razor blades on'em when we were kids and have dog fights, try to dive bomb each other's kite and rip'em up or cut their string.





Sorry, but I'm just imagining Chiefgro and Jagro flying a kite, thankin mebbe they're on the Jolly Ranchers . .


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, but I'm just imagining Chiefgro and Jagro flying a kite, thankin mebbe they're on the Jolly Ranchers . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mercy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, but I'm just imagining Chiefgro and Jagro flying a kite, thankin mebbe they're on the Jolly Ranchers . .





Wycliff said:


>





Check out this old dude, boyz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Now if you nreally want some action.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

The sun is finally breaking through the clouds


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Check out this old dude, boyz!



I'd have them strangs all tangled up in a knot


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'd have them strangs all tangled up in a knot





Foty knots. 


Oooops:


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking for the vending machines!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You werkin tonight Blood? Got some clouds moving in. May get a little more rain out of them. Our station sure missed thisun!



Nope... Waiting on a invite to eat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

Nobody home


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

I drank alone


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah.. with nobody else


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

I prefer to be by myself


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

Afternoon Bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon Bog



How's it going brother


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> How's it going brother



Good just wet


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope... Waiting on a invite to eat!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2016)

Home and no rain here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

Long day?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Long day?



nope it has 24 hours like the rest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2016)

yesterday was the 13 hour at work day.

today I stopped by the Ace hardware on the way home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2016)

Chief, is the camper damage going to create a leak?,  something not to function?, or critters getting access???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, is the camper damage going to create a leak?,  something not to function?, or critters getting access???



From what I can see, no.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nope it has 24 hours like the rest.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2016)

Moonbro don't take me serious...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Moonbro don't take me serious...



Did he show up?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just got back home from our sons house up on the river. No service up there. It wasn't any good Blood. I doubt you would have liked it anyway!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 3, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I've got lots of things to get done early this morning before I will be driving to Statesboro for a long day of fun, food, and hopefully having a good time at the football game beginning at 6 pm today.  I will get to spend all day with my Daughter and Son-in-Law in the process.  I just hope that the power company can get their electricity restored at their house sometimes early today though as it went out around 3 pm yesterday.  

It will be late when I get back home tonight for sure.

Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2016)

Seems that lots of drivelers are going to be beautiful after staying in bed a loooooong time this morning.   Me included

After just a little time outside I can tell you it feels a little like fall out there.   Might get a cup of coffee and go back out to enjoy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Mornin EE and gobblein. 

Yep, it sure doesn't feel like a hot, humid Summer morning gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Spitting drizzle here.


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2016)

Morning Chief, Gobblin, EE and the beautiful ones - 
Thanks for the coffee G
Think I might take it outside, my own self


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Mornin Cramer, what's for brekfuss?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2016)

morning cramer and Chief

just put whole wheat flour dough to rising for loaf bread 

for b'fast thinking about sausage, eggs and biscuits


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2016)

Hoping for a magical omelet, biskits & gravy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2016)

cramer said:


> Hoping for a magical omelet, biskits & gravy



 like these?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

cramer said:


> Hoping for a magical omelet, biskits & gravy



I'd be happy with sausage, eggs, and biskits. How bout you Cramer?


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2016)

spinach and mushrooms omelets, with a lil asparagus
and biskis like that

Hey Moonbro!


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2016)

& Wy


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2016)

Good morning, egg white delight was breakfast for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Gobblein, I was looking at the construction of the camper yesterday and the sheet metal on the sides are sectional panels. They are screwed in along the underside and riveted along the upper side of each sectional panel. More or less just a skin, easily removed. That very front piece is fiberglass.

It wouldn't be that difficult to straighten it out to some degree for a cosmetic improvement.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Cramer, Jeff , Wy and EE. Thanks for the brew Gobble. Looked in the mirror and I must not have slept as much as y'all. No changes here. Have a safe trip and good time with your daughter and Sil today EE. Hope they get the power restored soon. Coffee on the porch, feeling good this morning. 66 degrees at 31220.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Mornin Wy. I thought I saw Moon somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Ol EE gon be wore slap out this evenin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm here Chief. Just not moving real fast yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm here Chief. Just not moving real fast yet.



I hear ya, kind of dragging myself after the fiasco of the beach trip and the earache I had yesterday and last night.

Earache is gone today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2016)

Mernin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin...



Mernin blood....

Just text Mandy and she said they are fine.....beautiful this morning. She said we would have been blown away in popup. Uhhh, That's why I left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Cheesey scrambled eggs, buttery grits, biskits with homemade fig preserves.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Good to hear about the Hornets! Wise descision you made also Jeff. Brekfus sounds mighty goot!! Cramer flung a cravin on me talking about that omelette this morning!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Cramer flung this cravin!*

Thawed out some leftover LCB sausage with the usual players. Turned out pretty dang goot!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2016)

Ya'll making me hungry, all I had was some Mcdonalds


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thawed out some leftover LCB sausage with the usual players. Turned out pretty dang goot!




Oh yeah, looks good.

I need to go popup the camper, air and sweep it out, but it looks like it could drizzle or shower at anytime. I did have some drizzle earlier this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Sun is out here. Gonna take the blades off the porch ceiling fans and get them cleaned up. The one nearest the egg and classic get the most dirty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sun is out here. Gonna take the blades off the porch ceiling fans and get them cleaned up. The one nearest the egg and classic get the most dirty.



Just realized I can burn again "legally" now that it's September. I've got a huge pile in the bonfire pit and a full backyard pit also.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2016)

Breakfus


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks good Blood!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2016)

They both look good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2016)

should have taken a pic of mine but blood and moon outdid me.  

just finished picking veggies out of the garden and it feels like it could drizzle here any time but the clouds sure aren't very thick.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2016)

Why good mornin all   Lookin like it could be a pretty nice day about 41 this morning with a hi of only mid 70s. Got a 2 day early goose season on the 10/11th so took a drive and YABABY several of my favorite ponds have water in them this year  ( been dry for the last 4 or so) didn't see any geese but I'll go and setup a few floaters and spend a couple of quiet days watchin the skies BEATS WORKIN


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why good mornin all   Lookin like it could be a pretty nice day about 41 this morning with a hi of only mid 70s. Got a 2 day early goose season on the 10/11th so took a drive and YABABY several of my favorite ponds have water in them this year  ( been dry for the last 4 or so) didn't see any geese but I'll go and setup a few floaters and spend a couple of quiet days watchin the skies BEATS WORKIN



41? Jealous!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2016)

Sounds good Stonerbro


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> 41? Jealous!



Went and dug out a pair of my light weight longjohn bottoms I got a bit chilly


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2016)

No use to rub it in Mike! 66 degrees here this morning and I was proud to get that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Went and dug out a pair of my light weight longjohn bottoms I got a bit chilly



Keep it up and I will be standing on your porch.... I come with baggage


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Got a start on it, leaves a lot to be desired, but it should close up most of that gaping hole. I thought that front clip was fiberglass, but it's plastic. Got most of it to pop back out, but a section broke off. Going to work on it a tad more and button it up for now. 

Later on I'll remove those panels and straighten them out better. I bet if I looked hard enough I could find those in an aftermarket product or a camper graveyard. Who knows?

Before and after below:


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Couple of meatloaf sammiches.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2016)

LML,  41 should help the fire fighters


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2016)

Afternoon all !!  Just 2 nights then off 2, then a loooong streak . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2016)

GT starting off the season with a W !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2016)

Somebody wake up Chiefgro, LSU's playing..


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a start on it, leaves a lot to be desired, but it should close up most of that gaping hole. I thought that front clip was fiberglass, but it's plastic. Got most of it to pop back out, but a section broke off. Going to work on it a tad more and button it up for now.
> 
> Later on I'll remove those panels and straighten them out better. I bet if I looked hard enough I could find those in an aftermarket product or a camper graveyard. Who knows?
> 
> Before and after below:



Twitch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2016)

'Bout that time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2016)

Good evening all, looks like Chubb came ready to play !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody wake up Chiefgro, LSU's playing..



Can't hardly watch'em right now....might as well switch to the Dawgs. 



sinclair1 said:


> Twitch





I know, thinking about painting just to camo till I can repair or sell it. Even applied some hundred mph tape.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

LSWhoo talkin now!


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't hardly watch'em right now....might as well switch to the Dawgs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like your about ready for the old stand by that 8 out of 10 campers get eventually ...the trusty diamond plate skirt


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2016)

Hay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> looks like your about ready for the old stand by that 8 out of 10 campers get eventually ...the trusty diamond plate skirt



Yes indeed.....the quick fix!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

LSWhoo just gave it away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Poke chops and skewered shrimp drizzled with a sweet chili sauce off the grill, Cole slaw, and cone on da cob with some toast.

Good GA-NC game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Dang, nobody home.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Sounds mighty good Jeff! We had some more pulled pork sammiches and cole slaw.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, nobody home.



I runned them off


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds mighty good Jeff! We had some more pulled pork sammiches and cole slaw.



Evenin Moon, pulled pork sammich sounds good too.



sinclair1 said:


> I runned them off



Nobody likes to watch a guy twitch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody likes to watch a guy twitch.


Or twerk for that matter!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Or twerk for that matter!!



 

Naw, no thanks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol EE gon be wore slap out this evenin.



It is now midnight and I am glad this day is about over.

Chief, You are not just a kidding either.  I just got back home and my tail is dragging 6 feet behind me too.  I sat in traffic for what seemed like forever after the game before I could finally leave Statesboro.  On the way back to Augusta, it was Mucho traffic that didn't have a clue about how to drive on a 4-lane highway.  

I felt like shooting a few of those drivers and putting them out of the misery BUT I would have had to fill out too much paperwork unfortunately.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2016)

Well Saturday is in the books and Sunday ushers in the Good Book.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, 64* is feelin mighty nice with a cup of hot coffee.

I see EE will be late and needing an extra cup or two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2016)

Mornin boys. Would like to chat but gotta head off to church. See yall in about 7 hours.


----------



## cramer (Sep 4, 2016)

Morning Gobblin and Chief

EE is talking in code - I think if you crack the code, he and Nic made their annual trip to dragoncon.
Sure would love to see some pics of them in their costumes


Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (Sep 4, 2016)

Morning MC
Drive careful


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin boys. Would like to chat but gotta head off to church. See yall in about 7 hours.



Mornin Amigo, hurry back. 



cramer said:


> Morning Gobblin and Chief
> 
> EE is talking in code - I think if you crack the code, he and Nic made their annual trip to dragoncon.
> Sure would love to see some pics of them in their costumes
> ...




Mornin cramer. Nic don't need no costume, he's always dressed for a slayin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you drivelers.

I did get a few extra winks this morning and now I am going to head in the opposite direction and go up the country and check on things on my property up there.  

First, I need a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning just to get my heart jump-started though.  A big breakfast sounds really good this morning as well.  I need to stop by Academy Sports on my way and get some feed for those little starving animals and also pull the cards from all of my trailcams just to see if anything exciting showed up recently.  Hopefully, I will get to see just how good several new cameras that I installed recently are performing.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2016)

Good morning, hiney dragging today


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, hiney dragging today



Mornin Wy. 

I was thinkin today would be a good day to just take it easy. Then, I thought of all my unfinished projects around here. I reckon I'll eventually piddle with one or two sometime today.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy.
> 
> I was thinkin today would be a good day to just take it easy. Then, I thought of all my unfinished projects around here. I reckon I'll eventually piddle with one or two sometime today.



I'm going to get these 12hrs at work knocked out, that's about all I'm going to accomplish today


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2016)

Stayed up way to late last night


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Cramer, Jeff, Miggy, Wy and EE. I see Quackbro thinking bout joining in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2016)

G'morning gro's !!!  Charlie and I had a smooth night !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'm going to get these 12hrs at work knocked out, that's about all I'm going to accomplish today





Wycliff said:


> Stayed up way to late last night



I hear ya, that's enough for one day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Cramer, Jeff, Miggy, Wy and EE. I see Quackbro thinking bout joining in.





Hooked On Quack said:


> G'morning gro's !!!  Charlie and I had a smooth night !!



Mornin fellows, Moon draggin up late today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Pull up a stump Dirtroad Johnson.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks like I'm finally going to get a bright Sun shiney day today. It's been total overcast for the past 2 days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2016)

Enjoy Chiefgro !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2016)

Gotta crash . .


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash . .



Get some rest Quackgro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2016)

Been a busy first 5 hours.   Processed a counter full of tomatoes.  Chopped onions and peppers and now have probably the last batch of s'getti sauce cooking.   Starting with about 3.5 gallons of skinned maters.   Just set up a pop up blind over a hay field for rifle season.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2016)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2016)

2 boiled eggs, sauteed mushrooms,tomatoes,bell peppers


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2016)

Ya killing me Bog


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Enjoy Chiefgro !!!!



Man, that's an oldie! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Been a busy first 5 hours.   Processed a counter full of tomatoes.  Chopped onions and peppers and now have probably the last batch of s'getti sauce cooking.   Starting with about 3.5 gallons of skinned maters.   Just set up a pop up blind over a hay field for rifle season.



Whoa gobblein, that's a lot of skinned maters, homemade marinara/spaghetti sauce is da bomb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Just dug my third post hole that required a hammer and chisel plus a big pry bar because of rock. The first two I never got through the rock, finally got through this third one. 

Hardest rockiest dirt I've ever dug a hole in.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just dug my third post hole that required a hammer and chisel plus a big pry bar because of rock. The first two I never got through the rock, finally got through this third one.
> 
> Hardest rockiest dirt I've ever dug a hole in.



You live to   far north, move on down this way and you can play in the sand.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Will be some fine eating Gobble! Morning Bloodbro. Good looking brekfus this morning! Dang Jeff that's some bad digging!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You live to   far north, move on down this way and you can play in the sand.



Nah, just happened to hit a bad rocky area. I've dug plenty here and never hit'em like this. I actually dug two others 8' away from those with no problem. It is much rockier here though. Sometimes I wonder how they ever grew anything in this dirt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Rocks multiply somehow too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

And they magically appear where they never were before when mowing.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2016)

I have some friends that live on the other side of Kennesaw and their yard is like digging in the mountains


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2016)

*I will play Bloodbro.*

GeorgiaDawgs44 son had a football game down our way Thursday. He gifted us with some of his killer bacon. We sent him home with some of Mrs. Moonpies pepper jelly. GDawgs smoked bacon, 2 over easy rooster boolits, cheese grits and toast with Mrs. Moonpies strawberry fig preserves. Bring on the day!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> GeorgiaDawgs44 son had a football game down our way Thursday. He gifted us with some of his killer bacon. We sent him home with some of Mrs. Moonpies pepper jelly. GDawgs smoked bacon, 2 over easy rooster boolits, cheese grits and toast with Mrs. Moonpies strawberry fig preserves. Bring on the day!



Nice


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Ya killing me Bog



Just trying to loose weight. So far iv dropped 10lbs


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> GeorgiaDawgs44 son had a football game down our way Thursday. He gifted us with some of his killer bacon. We sent him home with some of Mrs. Moonpies pepper jelly. GDawgs smoked bacon, 2 over easy rooster boolits, cheese grits and toast with Mrs. Moonpies strawberry fig preserves. Bring on the day!



Looks beautiful Moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> GeorgiaDawgs44 son had a football game down our way Thursday. He gifted us with some of his killer bacon. We sent him home with some of Mrs. Moonpies pepper jelly. GDawgs smoked bacon, 2 over easy rooster boolits, cheese grits and toast with Mrs. Moonpies strawberry fig preserves. Bring on the day!



DARRYL is a good man. Lawd, that looks good Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. You are right about that Jeff he is good people.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Reckon I'll get back to piddlin'....not going to kill myself today though. Just button up a few projects, but it sure is nice not being 90* and humid for a change.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Me either Jeff. Brought back another big slab of wood on last trip trip to our daughters. Building a free standing bar for our son. Got it squared up and sanded yesterday, R put 2 coats of urethane on the bottom. Just finished another. Gonna let it dry and start on the top.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Bar top slab for our son.*

3rd coat on the bottom. Gonna let it dry and start on the top.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2016)

When I went to weed eating, army worms everywhere!!!!   Just finished spraying 22 gallons of sevin all over the yard.   Worms be struggling.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When I went to weed eating, army worms everywhere!!!!   Just finished spraying 22 gallons of sevin all over the yard.   Worms be struggling.



They are really bad this year!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2016)

A lot have people have been plagued by them for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

I have not seen any.....knock on wood. Chinch bugs have gotten me before though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

I've done about enough for today. Put up another section of fence panel and talk about an optical illusion. It looks out of level from some angles, but with a 4' level it's dead on. Down at my house it looks level and that all that matters. 

Might pop the camper down and put it away later on when it cools down. Got a little hotter than I like. 

Moon, bar top looks good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2016)

Evening gro's !!!  Awesome looking breakfast Moon !!  Hope ya'll hava great long weekend !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Afternoon Quackgro  one mo night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quackgro  one mo night.





Yassir, 'moan 7am !!  Off for a couple, then 7 skraight, off for a couple then 11 skraight. . .


Christmas cash !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, 'moan 7am !!  Off for a couple, then 7 skraight, off for a couple then 11 skraight. . .
> 
> 
> Christmas cash !!!



Heard dat, gon be slack round here unless I pickup some feetsball. Schedule is sho nuff weak this Fall.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, 'moan 7am !!  Off for a couple, then 7 skraight, off for a couple then 11 skraight. . .
> 
> 
> Christmas cash !!!



Man iffin I had QUACKS money I could burn my little bit 

Guess i ain't posted a deer pic in this driveler so here ya go got these 2 little ones this mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2016)

Today's winter storage food.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2016)

^^^^ dang Mandy ailment


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Man iffin I had QUACKS money I could burn my little bit
> 
> Guess i ain't posted a deer pic in this driveler so here ya go got these 2 little ones this mornin



You and I both, Mike. Quackgro got enough $$$ to burn up a wet dog.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Today's winter storage food.



That's gonna be good gobblein.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Evening Mike, Quackbro, Jeff and Gobble. Pic looks right to me Gobble and that's a lot of work and worth every bit of it. Very nice. I get visions of backstraps for some reason Mike! Two wet dogs and one of em running!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Man iffin I had QUACKS money I could burn my little bit
> 
> Guess i ain't posted a deer pic in this driveler so here ya go got these 2 little ones this mornin


Beautiful girls... Very nice Mike!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Today's winter storage food.



You did good Gbro!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2016)

See ya'll later bro's. Be back on night Tuesday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2016)

my my my it is labor day and most of us will labor on some project that needs done.

To get us going


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 5, 2016)

Morning and thanks Gobble. My work today will consist of reeling in some fish I hope. Headed to the lake ttyl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Mornin gobblein and Moon don gon fishin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Amigo, hurry back.



OK, I'm back..........

Mornin Moon, Gobble, Wy & last but far from least.........Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I'm back..........
> 
> Mornin Moon, Gobble, Wy & last but far from least.........Blood.



Glad you made it snappy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad you made it snappy.



Did da long hours at da church, came home and ate some amazing crock pot pork loin cooked wif onyones, apples, brown sugar and honey, then headed over to a job site and worked a few hours. My fangers wuz too tarred to type after dat.

Gonna hit it again for a few hours dis moanin also, den hit a cook out this afternoon and chillax a bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did da long hours at da church, came home and ate some amazing crock pot pork loin cooked wif onyones, apples, brown sugar and honey, then headed over to a job site and worked a few hours. My fangers wuz too tarred to type after dat.
> 
> Gonna hit it again for a few hours dis moanin also, den hit a cook out this afternoon and chillax a bit.


 
10-4, nuttin much on the agenda as far as a holiday here. MizT has to work tonight, I'll probably piddle with a few chores. Maybe mow a little grass.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2016)

HAPPY LABOR DAY to all of you fellow Americans.

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Moonpie (whose already caught seven nice catfish this morning), Miggy, Jeffro and Blood (who I hope that both of you will rest some today as ya'll have been working too hard) and also to the rest of the driveler nation who should be getting up and about real soon.

Gobblin, man that is some really good looking tomato goods that you have canned.  I grew up on eating fresh tomatoes right out of our garden.  My Dad made sure that we had plenty of fresh vegetables and my Mother always canned so many different fruits and vegetables that we always had plenty of food to eat all year round.  It made me think back about those days when I saw your photo too.  

We always had an early garden and also a late garden each year and we had a ritual of being able to eat "fresh tomato" sandwiches on Christmas Day each year too but it surely took a lot of preparation work to keep them from freezing along the way.  Gosh, I really miss those growing up years even though it was a lot of work in the process.

I also have to admit that when I saw your photo, I instantly thought that somehow you must have used Mandy's camera to take this photo.....then I scrolled on down enough to read the comment and I   !!!!!!!!! 

I hope that all of you will have a great day and will pass it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Back atcha EE......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, nuttin much on the agenda as far as a holiday here. MizT has to work tonight, I'll probably piddle with a few chores. Maybe mow a little grass.



Won't you be glad when the grass goes dormant? I'm tired of it already. And the WEEDS!!!!! 

Mornin Eagle Eye.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2016)

Haaaay


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay



Haaaaaayyyyyy 

Fried egg over medium cooked in butter on a slab of toast with lots of butter on it, just in case y'all wuz curious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Won't you be glad when the grass goes dormant? I'm tired of it already. And the WEEDS!!!!!
> 
> Mornin Eagle Eye.




Man, It can't get here soon enough. It has slowed down some because of the lack of significant rain. I've had little showers, but no soakings. X2 on the weeds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay



HEYYYYYY!

Warning: think I'll change my screen name to "blood on me".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> HEYYYYYY!
> 
> Warning: think I'll change my screen name to "blood on me".


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

If it weren't for my dog's love for lappin up blood, I'd buy stock in bandaid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I knew it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Cramer's cookin us some brekfuss.


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2016)

morning fellers - late nite , couldn't sleep
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Quack?


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2016)

El wifey is cooking, I'm sippin some of G's good coffee.
I smoked a butt yesterday with a late start
I think it made the natives restless,  making danged noises all nite long


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack?





Yassir Mista Chiefgro ???  




Morning my gro's !!! 


Gonna stay up all day and aggravate the wife !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir Mista Chiefgro ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Quack.

Whasssamatta? You get smacked for spelling "knee"......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Quack.
> 
> Whasssamatta? You get smacked for spelling "knee"......





Nope, but done got smacked for alotta other stuff !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2016)

Spikey tomater juice


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, but done got smacked for alotta other stuff !!!



QUACKER got a SMACKIN, QUACKER got a SMACKIN ,kneener,kneener, kneener


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2016)

Got home from camping thru a hurricane and the electricity went out here at the house this morning.

Our little Island was the center of attention during the hurricane. 2 different Charleston news crews were reporting from the pavilion. My friend Greg tried to get interviewed on TV.  All stores on the Island closed for a short time when the power went out. They could have sold ice for 20.00 a bag if they wanted to. Lots of clean up to be done on the Island. Lost some beautiful OLD live oaks. The day after was absolutely beautiful. The ocean was clear as a bell. Caught some awesome fish that we rarely ever catch in the surf. Keepers for sure.  We even got to watch the DAWGS play at Greg and Angela's small mansion.(The master bedroom was bigger than my living room.) We spent more time at their house than usual. They usually come to the campground with us, but it was pretty much a ghost town and the wind was unbearable. Jeff they said ya'll could've stayed with them, but ya'll were long gone when they got there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got home from camping thru a hurricane and the electricity went out here at the house this morning.
> 
> Our little Island was the center of attention during the hurricane. 2 different Charleston news crews were reporting from the pavilion. My friend Greg tried to get interviewed on TV.  All stores on the Island closed for a short time when the power went out. They could have sold ice for 20.00 a bag if they wanted to. Lots of clean up to be done on the Island. Lost some beautiful OLD live oaks. The day after was absolutely beautiful. The ocean was clear as a bell. Caught some awesome fish that we rarely ever catch in the surf. Keepers for sure.  We even got to watch the DAWGS play at Greg and Angela's small mansion.(The master bedroom was bigger than my living room.) We spent more time at their house than usual. They usually come to the campground with us, but it was pretty much a ghost town and the wind was unbearable. Jeff they said ya'll could've stayed with them, but ya'll were long gone when they got there.




Glad ya`ll made it through ok. It never got bad here at all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2016)

Can't remember what I was gonna say . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2016)

But I'm sure it was impotent . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But I'm sure it was impotent . .



keeping you infraction free I'm sure.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 5, 2016)

*Nuther good day at the lake.*

Got some to filet and bunch of squealers. Had a good time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got home from camping thru a hurricane and the electricity went out here at the house this morning.
> 
> Our little Island was the center of attention during the hurricane. 2 different Charleston news crews were reporting from the pavilion. My friend Greg tried to get interviewed on TV.  All stores on the Island closed for a short time when the power went out. They could have sold ice for 20.00 a bag if they wanted to. Lots of clean up to be done on the Island. Lost some beautiful OLD live oaks. The day after was absolutely beautiful. The ocean was clear as a bell. Caught some awesome fish that we rarely ever catch in the surf. Keepers for sure.  We even got to watch the DAWGS play at Greg and Angela's small mansion.(The master bedroom was bigger than my living room.) We spent more time at their house than usual. They usually come to the campground with us, but it was pretty much a ghost town and the wind was unbearable. Jeff they said ya'll could've stayed with them, but ya'll were long gone when they got there.




Glad y'all were able to ride it out and salvage a trip you won't soon forget. Hey, memories were made. 

Anyhow, hated we had to evacuate, but it was best that we did.

If you happen to speak to Greg and Angela, tell them we're sorry we missed them and thank them for the generous offer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got some to filet and bunch of squealers. Had a good time!



News flash!!!! Authorities with the GA DNR just reported a severe shortage of catfish populations in Lake Sinclair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Well it's Labor Day, so I went to Lowes and spent almost a grand to assist me in my laborious tasks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2016)

Going out of the campground. That's the main road.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2016)

Waves in the ocean front street. That yellow building is the pavilion.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 5, 2016)

Glad you and Chris had a safe trip. It was quite an adventure for sure!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Glad you and Chris had a safe trip. It was quite an adventure for sure!



Thank goodness for friends in high places and a block away from the beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2016)

Finally popped the camper down after days of airing out and tinkering with it. Got every ice chest I've got(bout 10)  out from underneath the house, washed inside and out, then dried them, and took them to storage bldg along with camper to garage up at ol home place.

Blew both driveways.....twice, and garage at ol home place. Got up some pine straw too. I ain't real BIG on Labor Day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2016)

I will have to admit that I have drinked, dranked, drunk a cup to make sure it is suitable to consume.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin.  Dang, do you ever sleep these days ????  I guess the rest of the driveler gang (well all except Moonpie as he is walking through the door right about now) must be still sound asleep still.

I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed to help to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning for sure as I got really lazy yesterday as it seemed like it was Sunday all day long.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin and Moonpie.  Dang, do you two ever sleep these days ????  I guess the rest of the driveler gang must be still sound asleep still.

I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed to help to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning for sure as I got really lazy yesterday as it seemed like it was Sunday all day long.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Morning Gobble and EE. Not really feeling it this morning. Coffee helps Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2016)

Mernin.... About got mundy in the books


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Morning Blood, just getting mine started. It is a short week though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2016)

morning EE, moon and evening blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

Mornin fellows gobblein, Moon, EE, and blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2016)

Chief,

Wish you were closer, I've got a whole sack of the hot peppers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Y'all check the cafe this morning. Bloodbro put me on another good mess of fish.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2016)

Hope you fellas have a great start to the week!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2016)

64 sweet degrees in the 30132


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,
> 
> Wish you were closer, I've got a whole sack of the hot peppers.



You've got plenty of maters for some hot sauce, fresh salsa, ground pepper, pepper sauce, etc.,




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Y'all check the cafe this morning. Bloodbro put me on another good mess of fish.



Will do Moon.



blood on the ground said:


> Hope you fellas have a great start to the week!




Same to ya blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just a mid-morning drive-by.  

Blood, I'm sorry that I missed you this morning as I didn't see you working hard as normal.  Happy Tuesday to you and you go home now and try to get some much needed rest.  

Good morning to you Chief.  I hope that you don't use up that "grand" worth of supplies before the end of today !!!!! 

Moon, I did see where those squealers jumped into your ice chest again too.   Dang, you have those things trained well !!!!!

I will check back later hopefully but work time is upon me for now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2016)

I survived the beach with Tiny T!!!  I'll do my best to get some pics up later, got more game schedules to get made!

Hey Ya'll!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 You made it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks like Jeff fa fa aint the only one that has issues with camper bumpers.
This was in the Labor Day thread in the cafe. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Artfuldodger  View Post
What campground are you or were you at?
GA mountain fairgrounds.
Nice place. On Lake chatuge. Although some of the sites are hazardous to you camper bumper due to approach angles.
__________________
Liberalism is a mental disorder I tell ya_____mark-7mag


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I survived the beach with Tiny T!!!  I'll do my best to get some pics up later, got more game schedules to get made!
> 
> Hey Ya'll!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey gals! 

I had good intentions and a plan of attack this mornin, but once I dropped Jag off at work and ran a few errands, I lost it. Came home and piddled a little, but just ain't feelin it today. 

Brother drove up and needs my help loading something.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2016)

anyone feeling like picking the green beans for me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> anyone feeling like picking the green beans for me?



Can't help ya today, coffeebro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't help ya today, coffeebro.



guess I'm feeling it about like you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> guess I'm feeling it about like you.



Yessir, just haven't had any energy today to accomplish much.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> I had good intentions and a plan of attack this mornin, but once I dropped Jag off at work and ran a few errands, I lost it. Came home and piddled a little, but just ain't feelin it today.
> 
> Brother drove up and needs my help loading something.



If it makes you feel any better, I sure did enjoy hearing your sexy voice and spending a minute with ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I sure did enjoy hearing your sexy voice and spending a minute with ya'll.



You just made my day. 

Gobblein wasn't doin much for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh, and I broke the big blind in the big window camper and TV antenna thing inside if it makes you feel any better.  I got the blind fixed today, but I'm gonna let Chris stud on the antenna thingy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and I broke the big blind in the big window camper and TV antenna thing inside if it makes you feel any better.  I got the blind fixed today, but I'm gonna let Chris stud on the antenna thingy.



Dang, hope he can fix it without too much trouble.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kang jeff c.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2016)

Afternoon back at it for a few nights, enjoyed my day off yesterday. Me and Lil Wy and some friends took a day trip to Hunting Island outside of Beaufort.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kang jeff c.





Wycliff said:


> Afternoon back at it for a few nights, enjoyed my day off yesterday. Me and Lil Wy and some friends took a day trip to Hunting Island outside of Beaufort.



   's for all of us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

Just took all da garbage out with Jag, garowntee they won't be here because of the holiday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

Not the best weather for some Chili, but it sho is goin down good with some cheese and chips.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just took all da garbage out with Jag, garowntee they won't be here because of the holiday.



Mine ran yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Mine ran yesterday



Dang, never seen that around here. Whenever there's a holiday on a Monday, I won't see them on my pickup day of Wednesday.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2016)

They always keep a normal schedule, which is great for me but has to be rough for them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2016)

Hang in there Wybro, I'm gonna call it a night and see if I can't be a little more productive tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2016)

It's about that time


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2016)

Past time, where you been


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Past time, where you been



these goobs here wont do 12 hr shifts... 11-7 is my norm.

sup bro .. how long you on nights?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> these goobs here wont do 12 hr shifts... 11-7 is my norm.
> 
> sup bro .. how long you on nights?



I'm here through Friday morning I know, after that I'm not sure.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> these goobs here wont do 12 hr shifts... 11-7 is my norm.
> 
> sup bro .. how long you on nights?



Off today tomorrow, and Thursday.........Co-Worker gave me a scare last night, and told me he may take off tomorrow, and the next day.

He said if I don't hear from him by 8:00 am this morning to not worry about it..........Ain't heard a word, and I'm turning my alarm off for in the morning!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Off today tomorrow, and Thursday.........Co-Worker gave me a scare last night, and told me he may take off tomorrow, and the next day.
> 
> He said if I don't hear from him by 8:00 am this morning to not worry about it..........Ain't heard a word, and I'm turning my alarm off for in the morning!!!



yep that's the trick to 3/2 shift work... someone lays out an you get no days off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2016)

Supppppppp my knee grows !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2016)

Shhhhhhhhhhh, don't tell nobody but I've been drankin!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Off today tomorrow, and Thursday.........Co-Worker gave me a scare last night, and told me he may take off tomorrow, and the next day.
> 
> He said if I don't hear from him by 8:00 am this morning to not worry about it..........Ain't heard a word, and I'm turning my alarm off for in the morning!!!





We don't play that crap, we put our vacation down at least a month in advance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We don't play that crap, we put our vacation down at least a month in advance.



Sup Quackbro!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 7, 2016)

Bout got thisun dun Bog


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2016)

Something tells me that we need a truck load this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 7, 2016)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, and to rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.

Gobblin, I think that truck-load just might be the ticket for this morning for sure.  Maybe after a cup or three, I will be able to function again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Bout got thisun dun Bog


we gittin there


gobbleinwoods said:


> Something tells me that we need a truck load this morning


mernin G.. and thanks fer the brew!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, and to rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.
> 
> Gobblin, I think that truck-load just might be the ticket for this morning for sure.  Maybe after a cup or three, I will be able to function again.



spent most of the night working on pm's... DB spent most of the night working on his kayak...


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 7, 2016)

Good morning folks






Db got a kayak trip planned ? Probably gonna need some help from you Bog


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Morning Wy,Blood,EE,RB, Quackgro and Gobble. That may be enough coffee Gobble, thanks. 64 degrees at 31220 this morning. Sure feels good! Be a good morning to be on the lake!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy,Blood,EE,RB, Quackgro and Gobble. That may be enough coffee Gobble, thanks. 64 degrees at 31220 this morning. Sure feels good! Be a good morning to be on the lake!



Absolutely!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

Mornin folks....had baby and visit dog duty this moanin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mornin. Gotta do payroll this mornin. 
Hate reading bout Bo$$'s dog.
Same thing happened to me. She quit eating and I took her to the vet and they said her heart was giving out. No pulse in her back legs. 3 months after I found the boy dog "asleep" in the back yard. 
NO MORE DOGS.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2016)

draggin bad this morning........... if anyone see's Mr. Sandman, please tell him to ease up on the sleep dust!
Payroll sent in, now to fix schedule issues........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Morning Chief,Mrs. H and Keebs. I think he dumped the whole bucket on me!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Mrs. H and Keebs. I think he dumped the whole bucket on me!


 Hiya Moonpie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2016)

Pepperoni pizza hot pocket. 
Where's Strang at?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pepperoni pizza hot pocket.
> Where's Strang at?


He's still M.I.A...............
Grilled ribs, smashed taters & corn............. = nap time.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2016)

hey!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Howdy Mud. Where ya been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2016)

Been busy. Went to Lake Jackson over the weekend. Tore the catfish up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2016)

Caught two.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2016)

I did catch someones fishing rod under the bridge. lol, it works perfect. Went to reel mine up and it was on the line.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

Com'on cooler temps.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 7, 2016)

We went to Sinclair Monday and did pretty good. I'm with ya on that Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

Getting everything off my deck(too much stuff) so that I can blow, wash, and the paint it after it dries. Sweat is just pouring off.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Com'on cooler temps.....



I would just be happy with some rain at this point


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2016)

Got 84 hrs starting tonight with a meeting in the morning...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Big $$$ man!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Big $$$ man!







Get 3 days off and then a 132hr week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> I would just be happy with some rain at this point




I hear ya.....dry as a bone here. Which I need right now unfortunately.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Get 3 days off and then a 132hr week.



Whoa, sweet baby Jesus. Cha Ching.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya.....dry as a bone here. Which I need right now unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ain't worth it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't worth it.



I hear ya, they deduct dang near half of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, they deduct dang near half of it.





I buy alotta cell phones, EBT cards and federal housing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I buy alotta cell phones, EBT cards and federal housing.



You dang right you do....Hillary 2016!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2016)

Ya'll hava goot evening !!!  Somebody have a BLD for me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hava goot evening !!!  Somebody have a BLD for me !!



Will do Quackbro, hang in there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hava goot evening !!!  Somebody have a BLD for me !!



Got you covered big guy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2016)

The boy forgot his important back appt. Yesterday. After being cleared from back surgery. He was so excited to not have to go back for 6 months. Then he misses it. I can feel a screw sticking through his back. It's ok, he's grown.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

Just when you think they are grown, they prove you're still Mom and Dad.....but don't try to tell them that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2016)

Home from a long day, garden picked and now it is time to have a BLD for quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home from a long day, garden picked and now it is time to have a BLD for quack.



Heard that gobblein, haven't been that long finishing up washing deck.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 7, 2016)

Evening, this one and one more then of for a few. Glad I'm not working all those 12's Quacks got


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just when you think they are grown, they prove you're still Mom and Dad.....but don't try to tell them that.



My bad. The boy and girl just came home from a date The doctors office called him and the futuregrandbabymama and asked if the appt. could be rescheduled for the 12th. I gotta quit being a mama.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm a good grandmama for their dog tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My bad. The boy and girl just came home from a date The doctors office called him and the futuregrandbabymama and asked if the appt. could be rescheduled for the 12th. I gotta quit being a mama.



Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2016)

Live from werk....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2016)

live from my kitchen and you know what that means


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 8, 2016)

Happy Thursday morning to you Quack (who can't hear me), Wycliff, Blood, Goblin, and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I definitely need some to get fully awake today.

I've got lots of things to do today but I just don't feel like doing them!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> live from my kitchen and you know what that means





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Thursday morning to you Quack (who can't hear me), Wycliff, Blood, Goblin, and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.
> 
> Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I definitely need some to get fully awake today.
> 
> I've got lots of things to do today but I just don't feel like doing them!!!!



Mornin fellas! Coffee sounds good


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Good morning EE,Gobble, Wy and Bloodbro. Thanks for the brew Gobble. 65 degrees at 31220 this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2016)

Quick drive by.

Hope all of you are well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

Mornin fellows....I'll partake in a cup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quick drive by.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.



Mornin Amigo, hurry back.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Morning Miggy and Jeff. Quackbro be rockin his meeting this morning. What's on the work order today Chief?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2016)

Sixdy fo at the crib this mernin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2016)

I am loving these cooler mornings Bloodbro! It's a dang shame work gets in the way of enjoying them more!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I am loving these cooler mornings Bloodbro! It's a dang shame work gets in the way of enjoying them more!



I agree... I have to work straight through the next 2 weekends!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 8, 2016)

Just a quick fly-by............

Good morning Jeffro and Moonpie.  Hope ya'll have a good day today too and don't work too hard.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh, I forgot,  

This is a message to Quack.

Teresa told me to tell you hello from her this morning and if she didn't get to see you before next Easter, DON'T FORGET TO HIDE YOUR EGGS !!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Dang Blood! At least I'm off on the weekends. When I worked maintenance , pulled a lot of weekends and holidays too. Morning Quackbro  how wuz the meeting?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2016)

Morning my knee grows !!!  Loooooong meeting this morning, gave a couple of the guys da stank eye. 


Ya'll bout got this 'un whupped !!  Me and Bloodgro, not so much.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

Morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh, I forgot,
> 
> This is a message to Quack.
> 
> Teresa told me to tell you hello from her this morning and if she didn't get to see you before next Easter, DON'T FORGET TO HIDE YOUR EGGS !!!!!!





I need to call that sweet lady, hope she is doing better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2016)

Benadryl kicking in, good day grows !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Sleep well Quackbro. Morning Mud, Mrs. H and Keebs when she shows up.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 8, 2016)

Why GOOD MORNING 

45deg this mornin and feelin like fall even the Maple tree leaves are changing and a fallin off the trees. Only 2 more days till the 2 day early goose season, never do really good but always seem to get something


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sleep well Quackbro. Morning Mud, Mrs. H and Keebs when she shows up.


 sorry, logged in & forgot to post........... sorry, stoopid w.o.r.k. keeps getting in the way!
MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

Cajun Chicken Alfredo wiff H2O.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

Boiling some H2O for lunch....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Boiling some H2O for lunch....



That oughta be good tadeaf.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That oughta be good tadeaf.



Might post in da Cafe....should get lots of comments.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

people will be axing for the the recipe and things of that nature


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> people will be axing for the the recipe and things of that nature



I better take some pics.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

Make em beg for the recipe.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

tell em it an old family secret recipe handed down fer generations and whatnot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

Great ideer ought tree!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Make em beg for the recipe.





hdm03 said:


> tell em it an old family secret recipe handed down fer generations and whatnot


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

I probly should do a pictorial.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I probly should do a pictorial.



Or maybe even take some pics describin the process


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Or maybe even take some pics describin the process





Hey, that's a good idea.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Or maybe even take some pics describin the process



dang......that's a brilliant idear......wonder why Jeff C Hole didn't think of that


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> dang......that's a brilliant idear......wonder why Jeff C Hole didn't think of that



That's what makes this place so great, homotree.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

Salad, steak, and potato. Good mmmm mmmm. Nappy time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

Mrs. Hawtnet wake me up in 30


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

WAKE UP MUD! 


I'm fixin to leave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

MizT just called, she was on her way to another work site and waiting to turn at an intersection onto a side street. An old black feller runs into her on rear driver quarter panel. She gets out, he gets out and says, "I'm sorry". She gets back in her car and dials 911, he gets back in his car and sits there. She gets back in her car and sits there. He pulls around her and makes the turn onto the side street and pulls over and sits there. Then he just drives off while waiting on police. : : :


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

She didn't even follow him to get tag #. I asked why and she said she didn't know if car was drive able at the time. When she called, she told me it is drivable, now that the old feller is gone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh man, that sucks Jeff. I'd tell the police what it was maybe they'll see it around somewhere.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cajun Chicken Alfredo wiff H2O.


 left ova pizza, got LilD to run & get some hot wings & side salad from corner cafe' place........... sleepmonster taking ova........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great ideer ought tree!





mudracing101 said:


> Salad, steak, and potato. Good mmmm mmmm. Nappy time.


 I love steak............. and salads............... and taters..............


Jeff C. said:


> She didn't even follow him to get tag #. I asked why and she said she didn't know if car was drive able at the time. When she called, she told me it is drivable, now that the old feller is gone.


 Dang, we gotta have a talk with her about pikture taking!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh man, that sucks Jeff. I'd tell the police what it was maybe they'll see it around somewhere.



She got the make, model, and color, but unsure of year.

Cream colored Ford Explore, older model. I'm sure it has some red paint on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> left ova pizza, got LilD to run & get some hot wings & side salad from corner cafe' place........... sleepmonster taking ova........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what ticks me off. Any other time she would have snapped a half a dozen worthless pics.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what ticks me off. Any other time she would have snapped a half a dozen worthless pics.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep that sucks Jeff. She prob. thinking he was gonna hang around.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

that does suck; but tell her i said hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

homo3 what did you do to your possum? Looks dead


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> homo3 what did you do to your possum? Looks dead





He's just playin possum, he ain't dead. 



Afternoon folks !!  6 mo to go !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

Shoulda knew. 

Morning Blood!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

he's taking a nap; mud.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

please be keep the noise level to a minimum


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

His lipstick looks horrible.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

did you apply it for him?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

You should tell him naps in the road are dangerous.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh well, your possum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2016)

Quack?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

dangit


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Evening hdm03, Mud, Quackbro and not for long Keebs. Dang Jeff that is low down! She thought he was waiting and doing right. Got his chance and cut out! Hope they catch the scum!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2016)

evening mooner


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening hdm03, Mud, Quackbro and not for long Keebs. Dang Jeff that is low down! She thought he was waiting and doing right. Got his chance and cut out! Hope they catch the scum!


you stawkin me????

Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2016)

afternoon  5:30


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon  5:30





Past time fo a dranky drank !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

Just going to get one of these for MizT's car.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just going to get one of these for MizT's car.



Sinclair will love it, at least it'll match the camper


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Sinclair will love it, at least it'll match the camper





Actually, not a bad idea for the camper. Might find a Mercurochrome image and have a decal printed and stick one of those on there too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

On a lighter note. NFL opening game day is awesome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

On another lighter note, I saw my first ever coyote come through this property today in broad daylight. I imagine they've been through here before because I hear them often at night close by, but have never seen one even at night on this property.

If I could have gotten to a rifle in time before it got gone I would have attempted to lay it to rest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2016)

Reckon I'll call it a night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2016)

Walkin the mile, walkin the mile


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just going to get one of these for MizT's car.


Check with any local businesses that might have security camera footage of the incident!!

Our retriever club had our equipment trailer stolen a couple of years ago, and a local business had pictures of it leaving the property it was stolen from.......White Tahoe pulling it was all the information we got, but that was more than we had before


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2016)

No Quackbro on night shift anymo!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2016)

3 mo eyewerez


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2016)

EE well relieved that I got an extra hour of sleep last night.

blood, about done for the night

drivelers, today is my Friday

getting it started with a steaming cup of coffee, join me


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE well relieved that I got an extra hour of sleep last night.
> 
> blood, about done for the night
> 
> ...



yessir! only 14 mo days tago!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Mornin, looks like I got here before EE and Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, looks like I got here before EE and Moon.



Moon spent da night with EE... EE gone teach Moonbro the art of catfishin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Check with any local businesses that might have security camera footage of the incident!!
> 
> Our retriever club had our equipment trailer stolen a couple of years ago, and a local business had pictures of it leaving the property it was stolen from.......White Tahoe pulling it was all the information we got, but that was more than we had before



It was kind of a weird location. A little cut through street that runs between quite a few businesses and approaching a side entrance to a Lowes. He may have come out of that Lowes, might be worth checking theirs to see if he was in their store.

At any rate, the police told her it happens all the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Moon spent da night with EE... EE gone teach Moonbro the art of catfishin!



Bet they stayed up too late cuttin up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Blood and Jeff. I can always use some pointers when it comes to catching some more fish. It's Friday!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Mornin Moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2016)

Well late good morning and Happy Friday to Blood, Gobblin Moonpie, Jeffro, and to Quack after he gets home and can get back online again.

Yep, I am GUILTY !!!!!  I just kept right on sleeping this morning for an extra hour of my much needed beauty sleep.  One of these days, I am going to wake up being handsome again BUT I am not holding my breath on that accomplishment!!!!  

Gobblin, a cup or three of "get up and go juice" sounds just right this morning for sure as it will hopefully get my heart jump-started so that I can get some things accomplished today. 

Today is Football Friday so I will be going to my High School football game tonight so I know that I will be really late getting home for sure.  That is all the more reason to get some extra sleep now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Good FRIDAY morning EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Better get a cup quick EE, I'm on my second.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2016)

Gobblin, I forgot to say that I have been worried especially about you and Chief as both of you have been burning the candle at both ends and also in the middle lately.  It is time for ya'll to stop and smell the roses instead of working your fingers to the bone.  

Now I see that Chief has another battle going on with someone that pulled a "hit and run" on Ms T yesterday.  Jeffro, I will be glad to loan you one of my Glocks (that hasn't been sent to the Crime Lab for ballistic testing yet).  That way, when they remove the bullets from his sorry carcass , nobody knows where they came from !!!!     I sure hope that you get some justice in that deal.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2016)

Well dang, I forgot about Wycliff, so good morning to you too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2016)

morning Wy, EE, Chief

time to fix some b'fast and get going.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I forgot to say that I have been worried especially about you and Chief as both of you have been burning the candle at both ends and also in the middle lately.  It is time for ya'll to stop and smell the roses instead of working your fingers to the bone.
> 
> Now I see that Chief has another battle going on with someone that pulled a "hit and run" on Ms T yesterday.  Jeffro, I will be glad to loan you one of my Glocks (that hasn't been sent to the Crime Lab for ballistic testing yet).  That way, when they remove the bullets from his sorry carcass , nobody knows where they came from !!!!     I sure hope that you get some justice in that deal.



It's not too bad EE, all the damage is right above the driver side rear wheel. That section is a one piece panel and it didn't effect the back door or the rear hatchback. Looks to me like they'll just be replacing that rear quarter panel and painting.




gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Wy, EE, Chief
> 
> time to fix some b'fast and get going.



Mornin gobblein.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Morning Wy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2016)

Friday.... We don't need no stinking Friday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2016)

64 onederfull degreez outside


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 9, 2016)

70 degrees at 31220. Wish it was cooler but I will take it fer now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well dang, I forgot about Wycliff, so good morning to you too.



Ol Eagle Eye saw Wy before he was even here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Eagle Eye saw Wy before he was even here.



That's true... Musta been a slumba party!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a lighter note. NFL opening game day is awesome.



Love seeing Carolina get beat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just going to get one of these for MizT's car.





Wycliff said:


> Sinclair will love it, at least it'll match the camper










blood on the ground said:


> No Quackbro on night shift anymo!





We're replacing all the old with new, just takes the French awhile to come off the $$$...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Love seeing Carolina get beat!



You got THAT right! 


Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got THAT right!
> 
> 
> Mornin.






Hiya gal friend !!!      I gotzta crash, only 60 mo howas !!!  Closer than I was !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Eagle Eye saw Wy before he was even here.




Chief, my friends don't call me Eagle Eye for nothing.  I don't miss too much.  Heck, if I am driving down I-20 at 70 mph and a red Mustang passed me, if you asked me 4 hours later what the license number was on that Red Mustang, I could tell you that it was from North Carolina and also the exact license number too.  

Heck, I can see things in the woods that my friends who are standing right beside me can't see.  I can also look at a photo and see lots of things that 99 percent of others will never see either (like seeing a large snake in a photo of a road-kill buck on this website last year that nobody else saw at all until I circled it in red and posted it back on here).  I can also see around corners, over hills, in the dark and can perform lots of other unbelievable things as well.  Teresa tells me frequently that I know all sorts of things before they happen BUT the one thing that I have never been able to predict is the upcoming lottery numbers !!!!!    

My Father taught me well on exactly what to really look for when scanning for deer, turkeys, rabbits, squirrels, or any other type of things in the woods etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

I remember the one with the snake, EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Back to diggin old caulk out around Windows and re-caulking on a ladder. Just going to get the worst ones over with today on extension ladder, gotta ride tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Just got one of 2 of the highest Windows. Have to setup 16' ext ladder in back of truck to reach top of window. Guess it's not too bad though, it lasted for 15 years.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got one of 2 of the highest Windows. Have to setup 16' ext ladder in back of truck to reach top of window. Guess it's not too bad though, it lasted for 15 years.




REALLY JEFF   we know your kind of luck   call the EMTs and have them standing by ready to roll if you don't call by a certain time 

Mornin Awww just get thru today and I can go sit on da pond with a few goose deks out and watch the clear blue skys, heck who knows I might even get to shoot at one ( I luv to shoot 3 times and empty my 870 just feels GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD )


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2016)

Fly by from the project site in Suwanee. Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2016)

Darn forgot to post a couple of shots of a Ruff Grouse I shot with the Kodak yesterday he was quite cooperative and real lucky I didn't have the shotgun with me. Honestly not sure I'd of shot him anyways there aren't that many around here and I do like to hear them drum and see one now and then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> REALLY JEFF   we know your kind of luck   call the EMTs and have them standing by ready to roll if you don't call by a certain time
> 
> Mornin Awww just get thru today and I can go sit on da pond with a few goose deks out and watch the clear blue skys, heck who knows I might even get to shoot at one ( I luv to shoot 3 times and empty my 870 just feels GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD )




Howdy Mike, actually it's safer than on the ground. I have one of those standoff attachments on my ladder and it spans both sides of a window, making it much more stable especially when extended. Also, the feet of the ladder are right up against the back of the bed at the cab, it can't kick out.

By the way, awesome pic of the ruffed grouse. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fly by from the project site in Suwanee. Y'all have a goodun.




Sup Amigo, hurry back!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2016)

Venting, NOT Typing around the censor!!!!!!!!!


!@#$%^&*(+_)(*&^%$#WERTYUIOPLJUHGFDFCVGBJHNMK<?>>_)(*&^%$#@@#$%^&*()_)(*&^%$#$%^&*()*&^%$#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@$%^&*()_(*&^%$#$%^&*()_(*&^%REDFGHJUKIJMNBV BNMKOIUYTRE$%^&*()(*&^%$EDFGHUI()OPKJHGFR$%^&*()_OIJUHGFR$%^&*I(O
     


Ok........... lets see how long that'll help...........
Mernin ya'll......................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice pics Mike! 
Please be careful Jeff fa fa. 

Keebs=not having a good day. 

On a lighter note. Today is Toddy Frodday!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Venting, NOT Typing around the censor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> !@#$%^&*(+_)(*&^%$#WERTYUIOPLJUHGFDFCVGBJHNMK<?>>_)(*&^%$#@@#$%^&*()_)(*&^%$#$%^&*()*&^%$#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@$%^&*()_(*&^%$#$%^&*()_(*&^%REDFGHJUKIJMNBV BNMKOIUYTRE$%^&*()(*&^%$EDFGHUI()OPKJHGFR$%^&*()_OIJUHGFR$%^&*I(O
> ...





For those that are havin a hard time translating this it says


"STAY OUT OF MA HENS WAY OR YOU COULD GET A WHOOPIN PUT ON YA!!!!!!!!"

It'll get better Keebs


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Venting, NOT Typing around the censor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> !@#$%^&*(+_)(*&^%$#WERTYUIOPLJUHGFDFCVGBJHNMK<?>>_)(*&^%$#@@#$%^&*()_)(*&^%$#$%^&*()*&^%$#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@$%^&*()_(*&^%$#$%^&*()_(*&^%REDFGHJUKIJMNBV BNMKOIUYTRE$%^&*()(*&^%$EDFGHUI()OPKJHGFR$%^&*()_OIJUHGFR$%^&*I(O
> ...




OMG, That is UNREAL !!!!!

I knew there was a reason that I love you.  You DO have a way with words !!!!  


ps:  I need some help getting back up out of the floor as I have fallen in the floor laughing like crazy !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Venting, NOT Typing around the censor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> !@#$%^&*(+_)(*&^%$#WERTYUIOPLJUHGFDFCVGBJHNMK<?>>_)(*&^%$#@@#$%^&*()_)(*&^%$#$%^&*()*&^%$#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@$%^&*()_(*&^%$#$%^&*()_(*&^%REDFGHJUKIJMNBV BNMKOIUYTRE$%^&*()(*&^%$EDFGHUI()OPKJHGFR$%^&*()_OIJUHGFR$%^&*I(O
> ...


You need to wash your mouth out with soap


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2016)

oh, and good morning erryone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> For those that are havin a hard time translating this it says
> 
> 
> "STAY OUT OF MA HENS WAY OR YOU COULD GET A WHOOPIN PUT ON YA!!!!!!!!"
> ...



You're good, but I think you left out a couple of words!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2016)

OH, I just realized that it is approaching my lunch time.  I guess that I need to flip a coin to see where I might be eating today.  

ps:  I will buy you lunch if you get there before I finish eating !!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're good, but I think you left out a couple of words!



Not fit for the forum so I left them out I don't want to see BANNED under my name


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice pics Mike!
> Please be careful Jeff fa fa.
> 
> Keebs=not having a good day.
> ...


 you get me!  And I is gonna have a big 'ol toddy tonight for sure!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> For those that are havin a hard time translating this it says
> 
> 
> "STAY OUT OF MA HENS WAY OR YOU COULD GET A WHOOPIN PUT ON YA!!!!!!!!"
> ...


 pretty close.........


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG, That is UNREAL !!!!!
> 
> I knew there was a reason that I love you.  You DO have a way with words !!!!
> 
> ...


 why thank you kind sir..........


mudracing101 said:


> You need to wash your mouth out with soap


 tweren't a single curse word used, I promise!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're good, but I think you left out a couple of words!


you know me all toooo well!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not fit for the forum so I left them out I don't want to see BANNED under my name


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2016)

Just ordered the 1st of many Christmas gifts this year. The futuregrandbabymama got the 1st one this year. Finally got a girly girl to buy for.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just ordered the 1st of many Christmas gifts this year. The futuregrandbabymama got the 1st one this year. Finally got a girly girl to buy for.



What did you get me Mrs. Hawtnet??


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2016)

she got you some big girl panties


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2016)

thongs and whatnot


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2016)

she had to order them from the fluffy girl pantie store


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> she had to order them from the fluffy girl pantie store



No he di int.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just ordered the 1st of many Christmas gifts this year. The futuregrandbabymama got the 1st one this year. Finally got a girly girl to buy for.





mudracing101 said:


> What did you get me Mrs. Hawtnet??





hdm03 said:


> she got you some big girl panties





hdm03 said:


> thongs and whatnot





hdm03 said:


> she had to order them from the fluffy girl pantie store


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2016)

My vacuum cleaner broke.

 everywhere.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My vacuum cleaner broke.
> 
> everywhere.



What the heck is wrong with ya? Just sprinkle some salt around and let the dogs in they'll take care of it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2016)

Home for 20 minutes then gotta go get some chinese grub. 
Y'all been behavin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2016)

Mrs. Hawtnet never did say what she got me....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Venting, NOT Typing around the censor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> !@#$%^&*(+_)(*&^%$#WERTYUIOPLJUHGFDFCVGBJHNMK<?>>_)(*&^%$#@@#$%^&*()_)(*&^%$#$%^&*()*&^%$#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@$%^&*()_(*&^%$#$%^&*()_(*&^%REDFGHJUKIJMNBV BNMKOIUYTRE$%^&*()(*&^%$EDFGHUI()OPKJHGFR$%^&*()_OIJUHGFR$%^&*I(O
> ...





Ahem.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahem.....



Get her Nic......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahem.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2016)

Good Friday all and a great weekend to ya !!! 

Somebody hava a dranky drank for me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm done, ain't doin no mo, don't want to wind up like Keebsy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Friday all and a great weekend to ya !!!
> 
> Somebody hava a dranky drank for me !!



I'll have one for ya Quackgro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Dang phone does weird stuff on here. Right now this is my avatar


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Went back to normal with that ^^^^post


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

The two below Quack are still


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2016)

later ya'll, have a good weekend!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang phone does weird stuff on here. Right now this is my avatar



Check with homo3 he can't fix the clock but maybe he can fix your problem? 

Well you take it easy and I'll see ya in a while. Going to load up Chase and the Kodak and take a little cruise to check out some other spots/water for the weekend goose hunt.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Good luck Mike. Evening folks. It looks ok now Jeff.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 9, 2016)

How many more nights Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> How many more nights Quackbro?





Just 5 more, 60 hrs, off for 3 then 11 skrait . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2016)

I gotz to go !!!  Later ya'll !


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Not really feelin this ride tomorrow, but just working Sunday and heading back home on Monday....need the $$$ with this slack Fall schedule though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2016)

First opportunity to chillax all week. How's all y'all doin tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First opportunity to chillax all week. How's all y'all doin tonight?



Just hangin....tryin to psyche myself up for a long ride tomorrow. So far, it ain't workin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Friday all and a great weekend to ya !!!
> 
> Somebody hava a dranky drank for me !!





Jeff C. said:


> Just hangin....tryin to psyche myself up for a long ride tomorrow. So far, it ain't workin.



'Tis 7:30 mtn time.   Nort Jawja mtns that is.

I don't often drink but when I do I have a BLD for Quackers.

Chief where is a long ride too,two,tue,teu,tutu, oh well where ya' headin'?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just hangin....tryin to psyche myself up for a long ride tomorrow. So far, it ain't workin.





gobbleinwoods said:


> 'Tis 7:30 mtn time.   Nort Jawja mtns that is.
> 
> I don't often drink but when I do I have a BLD for Quackers.
> 
> Chief where is a long ride too,two,tue,teu,tutu, oh well where ya' headin'?


^^^What he said / asked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'Tis 7:30 mtn time.   Nort Jawja mtns that is.
> 
> I don't often drink but when I do I have a BLD for Quackers.
> 
> Chief where is a long ride too,two,tue,teu,tutu, oh well where ya' headin'?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> ^^^What he said / asked.



Richmond, VA


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ^^^What he said / asked.



hey miggy,   did the fall dutch oven event ever get off the ground at Champs?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Richmond, VA



someone else driving so you can just ride?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> someone else driving so you can just ride?



Hope this helps. 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10342643&postcount=1


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> someone else driving so you can just ride?



Yessir, I just don't normally do these one offs(we call them), but this is a PPV and they like having our crew on these even if it's for just Sunday. I wouldn't be going if the schedule wasn't so slack this Fall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I just don't normally do these one offs(we call them), but this is a PPV and they like having our crew on these even if it's for just Sunday. I wouldn't be going if the schedule wasn't so slack this Fall.



paythebills


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> paythebills



Yep, hoping to pickup on some feetsball this season.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, hoping to pickup on some feetsball this season.



hoping it happens too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey miggy,   did the fall dutch oven event ever get off the ground at Champs?



Waiting on folks to post in that thread that their coming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I just don't normally do these one offs(we call them), but this is a PPV and they like having our crew on these even if it's for just Sunday. I wouldn't be going if the schedule wasn't so slack this Fall.



Hopefully it'll pick up for you, when it cools off a tad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hopefully it'll pick up for you, when it cools off a tad.



Yessir, thanks.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Waiting on folks to post in that thread that their coming.



Posted in there, hope this helps


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2016)

Evening, had a change of plans looks like I'm working at least one more night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Posted in there, hope this helps



Best I can tell it does.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2016)

Just got back and the good word is ducks all over another pond on state land (been dry for the last couple of years) but no geese. So it looks like this is where I'm going in tomorrow if the wind's out of the west if from the east I'll just go to the other end. Either way it will sure beat workin


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2016)

Blood should be along soon


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey Wy


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

It's another brand new unused Saturday morning boys and girls! Opening day of Deer season! 106 days til Christmas ... And the good news just goes on and on!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

DB got the meditation music going... This dude just keeps getting weirder and weirder! Definitely has more than one personality!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> DB got the meditation music going... This dude just keeps getting weirder and weirder! Definitely has more than one personality!



Got the Gandhi personality rocking tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got the Gandhi personality rocking tonight



He doesn't seem to ever have the Mike Rowe personality.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got the Gandhi personality rocking tonight



Yes! you need any help? I can send him right over!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2016)

As blood stated it is a fresh clean Saturday so have a cup of coffee and enjoy the morning.   It is 60* right now in Sautee


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As blood stated it is a fresh clean Saturday so have a cup of coffee and enjoy the morning.   It is 60* right now in Sautee



mernin G money


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 10, 2016)

Morning guys, how's it going?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2016)

Morning, ya'll bow hunters be safe out there today


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes! you need any help? I can send him right over!



Nope, sorry to say that's your cross to bear


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, ya'll bow hunters be safe out there today



yep wear that safety harness.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning guys, how's it going?



doing fine, how's it in your world?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning guys, how's it going?


morning dave





Wycliff said:


> Nope, sorry to say that's your cross to bear





gobbleinwoods said:


> yep wear that safety harness.



absolutely


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 10, 2016)

Good 79 degrees and misting rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2016)

rain would be welcomed just about everywhere in GA


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Morning Wy, Blood, Gobble and Dave. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. How are things on the island Dave?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy, Blood, Gobble and Dave. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. How are things on the island Dave?



Mornin Moonbro .. You wettin a hook this morning?


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 10, 2016)

Alls good here, I need to go fishing though


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Alls good here, I need to go fishing though



You're surrounded by water


----------



## cramer (Sep 10, 2016)

Morning LD, Moon, Gobblin,Wy,MC & BOG
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2016)

Morning Cramer


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 10, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Dave, Moon, Cramer, and to the rest of the Driveler nation.

I am a little late getting to this party this morning as I didn't go to bed until 1 AM so I am still really sleepy this morning.  I am planning to go up to Sautee (oops, wishful thinking as I mean up to the country) to do a few things today.  Driving home from my football game late last night, I saw an absolutely HUGE buck standing right on the shoulder of the road.  Thankfully, it stood perfectly still as I drove past and I could see that it had a nice chocolate colored rack that had lots of points on it. 

Coffee surely sounds good this morning for starters.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

Tired an sleepy myself EE! Just got a text from my boy .. he is up and getting ready to go slang a arrow!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Tired an sleepy myself EE! Just got a text from my boy .. he is up and getting ready to go slang a arrow!



Blood, good luck to your son.  I hope that you get lots of rest today as well as you also work ALL of the time just like several other "Drivelers" here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2016)

Mornin fellows....


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2016)

Ttyl I'm outta here


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Morning EE, Cramer and Jeff. 67 degrees at 31220. Gonna let the fish have a break this weekend Blood. Hope your son has a safe and successful hunt. Think I will go scare up some brekfus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Tired an sleepy myself EE! Just got a text from my boy .. he is up and getting ready to go slang a arrow!



That boys a deer killin machine. 

Mernin errybuddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2016)

Moanin growz !!!  Gotta wake up the wife shortly, she's headed BACK to the beach for a "batcherollete" party.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin growz !!!  Gotta wake up the wife shortly, she's headed BACK to the beach for a "batcherollete" party.



You want to go to da shoe show?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That boys a deer killin machine.
> 
> Mernin errybuddy.



Mernin brother... Had to throttle him back a little 2 years ago... Got tired of spending every Saturday cleaning his kill! Limited him to two deer a season so he is more selective now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You want to go to da shoe show?





YESSSSSSSSSSSS !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Morning Miggy and Quackgro. Mine was a killa when he was young. Years under his belt have turned him into a hunter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Quackgro. Mine was a killa when he was young. Years under his belt have turned him into a hunter.






Guessing you ran out of freezer space ???  


Well hook up sometime in the next month, gotcha a gallon of Moppin Sauce !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2016)

Good night/day growzzzzz !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

Do tell about moppin sauce!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2016)

I have 2 freezers. Got a few projects for today and our daughter is coming to visit for a few. Bring a cooler when we do.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2016)

It's da bomb Blood! Very good stuff! Check out the cafe this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2016)

morning late arrivees

sleep well head growman


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2016)

Fixin to ride to my ride....catch up with y'all later.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

Just got lit up by some yeller jackets... 3 stings to the chest is too much!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Safe travels Chief. Dang Bloodbro! Hate them little devils!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got lit up by some yeller jackets... 3 stings to the chest is too much!!



 I stirred up a nest mowing last weekend but out ran them.     


I was on the mower at the time.


Found the nest and gasoline did them in after dark.    

Take revenge blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Do tell about moppin sauce!





It's really good Bloodgro, search "Everglades Seasoning."


That and they're breading are awesome, I order both by the case !


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I stirred up a nest mowing last weekend but out ran them.
> 
> 
> I was on the mower at the time.
> ...



Been a drill did me in... Revenge will come but only after I can open both eyes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2016)

last man standid


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 11, 2016)

Bob Dillon sanging in this bar full of beautiful wimmens in Waikiki


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Bob Dillon sanging in this bar full of beautiful wimmens in Waikiki



Pics or you are in a gay bar!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

It rained overnight at Sautee.     Omen of things to come??

well the well still have water so


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2016)

Mornin Gobblein


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2016)

Mernin boys. Coffee time............................


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2016)

Won mo eyewere


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Morning Miggy, Gobble, LD and yeller jacket whisperer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

hey miggy and moon


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy, Gobble, LD and yeller jacket whisperer.



Mornin Moonbro!

Check it out.... Not bad for the backyard


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin Gobblein



won mo our?   getting off early?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> won mo our?   getting off early?



7Am


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cool pics Bloodbro!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Blood, Dave, Gobblin, Miggy, Moonpie and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.  If I keep getting these extra hours of beauty sleep, then maybe one day I might look great, but I'm not holding my breath on that fact at all !!!  

Gobblin, thanks for the fresh brewed coffee as it will go down smooth this morning.

Hey, what happened to that band of rain that was coming across the northwest part of Georgia, across Alabama and all the way back to the Houston area late last night????

It appears to be gone this morning and unfortunately I made a decision last night NOT to do some things today because of the threat of rain.  

Blood, sorry about those pesky yellow jackets getting hold of you.  I hope that you locate that nest and serve a little gasoline cocktail on them at night.  It doesn't take but a little and it will eliminate the nest entirely.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Morning EE, too late to regroup? 70 degrees at 31220.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2016)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Full day ahead? Hope the ride was uneventful.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good morning folks.



They have internet there?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, too late to regroup? 70 degrees at 31220.



I'm afraid it is because after talking with my helper late last night and telling him that we just couldn't do this today because of the anticipated rain, he made other plans and I can't do this by myself!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2016)

Good Morning Jeffro.  I missed where you might be heading to this weekend????  Sure hope that you make lots of $$$$$ so that you can continue working your fingers to the bone at your homeplace though!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Full day ahead? Hope the ride was uneventful.







gobbleinwoods said:


> They have internet there?



Mornin Moon and gobblein. 

Yessir, going to be a long day Moon. Probably finish up bout midnight.

Sure do gobblein, out on the street in front of the Starbucks. Had to resort to alternative source today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Jeffro.  I missed where you might be heading to this weekend????  Sure hope that you make lots of $$$$$ so that you can continue working your fingers to the bone at your homeplace though!!!



Mornin EE, problem is I wish I could make enough to pay someone to do it for me, but that ain't happening. 

Richmond, VA


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2016)

Reckon I better go. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2016)

LOL... The boy is in the stand on the neighbors property and I'm looking at deer in the yard! Tried to tell him ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2016)

Morning bros and grozz !!!   Only tree mo nights !!


Wife's back at the beach spending it faster than I can make it, her second trip in 3 weeks ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL... The boy is in the stand on the neighbors property and I'm looking at deer in the yard! Tried to tell him ...



He didn't look at the pics on here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bros and grozz !!!   Only tree mo nights !!
> 
> 
> Wife's back at the beach spending it faster than I can make it, her second trip in 3 weeks ???



put a Christmas bow on this trip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> put a Christmas bow on this trip.





I'm hoping mebbe she hooked up with some dood . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2016)

Lil Mrs BOG done made me breakfast


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Lil Mrs BOG done made me breakfast



She did well other than being stingy with the bacon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hoping mebbe she hooked up with some dood . .



twice in three weeks?   see if she is  when she gets home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She did well other than being stingy with the bacon.



LOL... I put some back! She had me loaded down!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2016)

That is sure nuff a VERY LONG DAY Jeff! I hope they compensate you royally! Sup Quackgro? Home alone. The deer are always where I don't hunt and the fish bit yesterday. Maybe he will connect anyway. Goot looking brekfus, tell her nice job! Morning DJ.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL... I put some back! . . .



have the BLT planned for later?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Lil Mrs BOG done made me breakfast



Awesome !! 





gobbleinwoods said:


> twice in three weeks?   see if she is  when she gets home.




I'm just hoping the other doods got plenty 'o $$$ and she leaves me..





Moonpie1 said:


> That is sure nuff a VERY LONG DAY Jeff! I hope they compensate you royally! Sup Quackgro? Home alone. The deer are always where I don't hunt and the fish bit yesterday. Maybe he will connect anyway. Goot looking brekfus, tell her nice job! Morning DJ.





Looks like it's gonna be next month before we hook up Moongro.



Safe travels Chiefgro !!! 



I gotzta crash . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> have the BLT planned for later?



Yessir!


----------



## cramer (Sep 11, 2016)

Morning Gents and Quack

Thanks for saving me one G
Somebody tell wvdawg happy birthday for me


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Good morning Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning Gents and Quack
> 
> Thanks for saving me one G
> Somebody tell wvdawg happy birthday for me



no problemo cramer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not going to happen unless he has a shiney new truck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL... I put some back! She had me loaded down!



The bacon is healthier for you than the bread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2016)

Raining in the MON !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Down at fil's in Oak Park. No rain here, and HOT!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2016)

Bout dark and flooding here !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2016)

Afternoon 

Well we got skunked with the geese and the 870 but not with the Kodak. Think I'll work on the pics I got in a bit ( just got home and for some reason kind of hungry) then make a new post and the story. One for a teaser  1st Day and Chase was enjoying just being able to go for swim, some stupid ducks ( goose only day) came in and I just him go and have some fun.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Gonna be slippery at the mines tonight! Wondering why you're hungry Mike? Good pic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Gonna be slippery at the mines tonight! Wondering why you're hungry Mike? Good pic.





Yep, slip n slide time !! 



Evening bro's !!!  Gotta head that way . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2016)

quack, is the mine running?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2016)

Just getting ready to get the show started. Finish up by about 11:30-12:00 with tear down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2016)

Fun weekend. Had a celebrity stand up comic at the cafe 356 last night. My stomach is killing me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2016)

Funny thing, I didn't even know we was famous.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fun weekend. Had a celebrity stand up comic at the cafe 356 last night. My stomach is killing me.



Sounds like a lot of laughs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a lot of laughs.



Oh, he came in acting all proper. Then after a few reebs he turned it on. have never laughed that much in a long time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2016)

morning day walkers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood.  Where is the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning?????

I need something to help get my fully awake for sure.

Late yesterday afternoon, we had one heck of a thunderstorm hit all of a sudden and it was filled with lots of lightning, rain, and  really high winds up to about 60 mph and then the hail began and covered the ground in just a few minutes.  The size of this hail was about 1/2 inch in diameter too.  This hail was able to fall into the very back portion of my truck bed and it was really loud when it was hitting and bouncing all around.  It must have rained over an inch within 15 minutes as it was super hard and it was blowing totally sideways.   The temperature must have dropped 25 degrees within the first 5 minutes too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2016)

EE fully awake medicine is here


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2016)

Gobblin, thanks as that is the exact prescription that I needed this morning !!!!  

I wanted to make sure that I was totally awake as I've got to sit down and write a few thousand dollars worth of checks to Uncle Sam and also to the Georgia Department of Revenue for the 3rd Quarter Estimated Taxes due.  I want to make sure to get these in the mail today.  Without a doubt, these quarterly tax payments seem to come around every month instead of every three months.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The bacon is healthier for you than the bread.


didn't have any bread


gobbleinwoods said:


> EE fully awake medicine is here





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, thanks as that is the exact prescription that I needed this morning !!!!



Mernin EE and  Gobblein


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2016)

Wherrrrrrre's da coffee!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Morning Blood, EE, Miggy and Gobble. Thanks for the script Gobble. We ran into a heck of a storm coming home from fil's late yesterday afternoon. Rain, wind and lightening. Luckily no hail as there are only so many bridges on I-16 to get under.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2016)

Mornin Moonbro. 

Glad you didn't run into any dent makers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice morning outside..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, is the mine running?





Yessir, rain doesn't stop us, just reduces tonnage.

Gotta inch and half at the house yesterday, more to come today.


Gonna crash ya'll, hava goot juan !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2016)

Got a new buck on the yard cam Saturday...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 12, 2016)

That's where your son needs to be hunting Blood. Morning Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a new buck on the yard cam Saturday...


 Nice!
 I had to go around a nice sized spike that had gotten hit on the way in this morning.  He was in a place I've rarely seen them crossing too........ he'd've been a good one in a couple of years...... 


Moonpie1 said:


> That's where your son needs to be hunting Blood. Morning Keebs.


 Mornin!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Morning


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2016)

Why mornin all .........

Thanks for the coffee GW slep in till 6:30ish instead of 4 like the last couple of days felt pretty good, a little sore from the packin in and out 2 days with deks,waders shell ,gun, lunch and of course snacks and coffee.  Sure is nice seeing water in ponds that have been dry for several years


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a new buck on the yard cam Saturday...



BOG that guy looks a little skinny  ya do know that corn and apple mix is for him not your breakfast don't ya????????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning


 Hiya stranger!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why mornin all .........
> 
> Thanks for the coffee GW slep in till 6:30ish instead of 4 like the last couple of days felt pretty good, a little sore from the packin in and out 2 days with deks,waders shell ,gun, lunch and of course snacks and coffee.  Sure is nice seeing water in ponds that have been dry for several years


Hoping for rain here this week, it's so dry just the horses walking around stirs up a dust!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hiya stranger!
> 
> Hoping for rain here this week, it's so dry just the horses walking around stirs up a dust!



Hey


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Get to be a daywalker for the next 4 days


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2016)

Morning! Yep need a lil rain here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Morning Wy and Mud.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Get to be a daywalker for the next 4 days


just watch your step, things look different in the light of day.......


mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Yep need a lil rain here.


 hey you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2016)

Weather channel said 90% last night. They guessed wrong


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Weather channel said 90% last night. They guessed wrong


 I know........... WALB said 40% for this afternoon............


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

We had a pretty good storm late yesterday afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> We had a pretty good storm late yesterday afternoon


wind picked up late yesterday, but nuttin happened....


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Chef's salad is what's for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2016)

dairy queen


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

left ova smoked poke chop plate from Irwin County FFA.......... lip smackin good as always!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> left ova smoked poke chop plate from Irwin County FFA.......... lip smackin good as always!



Show off


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Show off


 sorry.......... they have always put enough on a plate for 2 meals.  That is one fund raiser I do my best not to miss!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> sorry.......... they have always put enough on a plate for 2 meals.  That is one fund raiser I do my best not to miss!



Sounds like a good one


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Need a nap, there is a strange orange ball in the sky making it very warm outside


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Need a nap, there is a strange orange ball in the sky making it very warm outside


It's just the other side of the moon................


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> It's just the other side of the moon................



Oh ok, thanks


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Oh ok, thanks









 bless yo heart...........


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart...........



I think Keebs just called me an eedjit


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Look a there Kang eedjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

How y'all iz? 

Made it home in one piece and not bleeding.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I think Keebs just called me an eedjit


did I do thaaat???????


Wycliff said:


> Look a there Kang eedjit


you're welcome!


Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz?
> 
> Made it home in one piece and not bleeding.


well hi there, howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> did I do thaaat???????
> 
> you're welcome!
> 
> well hi there, howudoin?



 Much betta now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2016)

Jeffro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!



Hey Mudro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

Actin all stormy round here, dark all around, thundering, breezy, but sun shinin bright.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

Need rain, but don't need rain. Washed my deck last week and gave it plenty of time to dry. Was planning on painting all the decking and the top rail only on all the hand rail with that "deck over" paint product by Behr tomorrow. Maybe it'll hold off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm going , later y'all. Keebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

Catch y'all later Mud and Keebsy.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Much betta now!


 me tooooo!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm going , later y'all. Keebs?


 Later Folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Later Mud and Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2016)

Afternoon all !!!  Too mo nights !!   I'm ready fo a dranky drank !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  Too mo nights !!   I'm ready fo a dranky drank !!



I had several fer ya last night.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  Too mo nights !!   I'm ready fo a dranky drank !!



Think I had enough for both of us Saturday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I had several fer ya last night.





Wycliff said:


> Think I had enough for both of us Saturday night





'Preciate you gro's helping a brudder out !!!

Dang sinus infection is putting a whuppin on me, gonna get a Z pak.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Z pak and a steroid shot will make you feel like a new man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2016)

Welcome home Chiefgro, Wybro you got this 'un whupped!!


Later ya'll !!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes sir, hope you have a quiet night Quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2016)

hoq,





sorry bro,  tempting isn't it?


Wy you off for four or on days?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2016)

Chief,  just how was VA?   Glad you are back unstratched.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Chiefgro, Wybro you got this 'un whupped!!
> 
> 
> Later ya'll !!



Thank ya brother, hope you get to feelin better.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hoq,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





On days till Thursday


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  just how was VA?   Glad you are back unstratched.



It kind of sucked with our new fiber package and new trucks as far as the setup and tear down. 

The good thing was, the tv trucks were down a ramp and in a tunnel on the event level. Unfortunately, that caused all our runs to come into the arena almost on the opposite side of where they had always been in the past.

The 2 SAT trucks were where they always were outside, but now they were approx. 700' from the tv trucks. The Gen truck was above the tv trucks out side which wasn't too bad, but now 300' from SAT trucks. Had to have a portable Genny for SAT trucks.

In short, I never have liked the venue in Richmond. Now I hate it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

Btw gobblein, I'm a little bruised and battered, but not bandaged.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 12, 2016)

Glad you made it back unbandaged for a change Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah appreciate it. The crew always throws a big celebration on our normal finish up on Tues. night after the show if I haven't leaked once in 2 days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2016)

As bad as Richmond is they do send a pay check.  Right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As bad as Richmond is they do send a pay check.  Right?



Yessir.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2016)

Another night at the plastic factory


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2016)

bloodbro, can you see the whistle yet?

I need a cup about this large today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the driveler crew today.

I'll be glad to partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed  this morning so I can get these sleep monsters outs of my eyes.  

We had another round of heavy rain and thunderstorms late yesterday as well.  Seems like the normal thing each day this week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2016)

EE, 

Share the rain please.   I've gotten a sprinkle that you have to be outside to even know it is happening the last two days.   Not that I want my yard grass to grow but the hay fields need it badly.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Glad to see Jeff made it back safely and in one piece. Good morning Bloodbro, Gobble and EE. We got a heck of a rain and light show yesterday afternoon. Thanks for the coffee Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As bad as Richmond is they do send a pay check.  Right?





Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.




And speaking of paychecks....I was surely glad to get a couple of them yesterday to add back to my bank account because I have been waiting for this for a little over 60 days to get this $15,000 back in hand.  

Of course, earlier yesterday, I had to send Uncle Sam and the State of Georgia a few thousand for these crazy estimated quarterly taxes.   

I surely get tired about paying in my "unfair share" of taxes while I watch every Tom, Dick, and Harry filling up shopping carts with groceries that I can't afford all while whipping out that Georgia Peach Card.  Just a few days ago, I saw one that had a huge over-loaded cart filled with groceries ($186 worth) that they paid for with the Peach Card card and then they had a second cart that was filled with beer and then added two cartons of Newport cigarettes and for that they whipped out nice crisp brand new $20 bills to pay for those items.  Yessir, it will be a very COLD DAY in HADES before I ever vote for a Democrat for anything !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,
> 
> Share the rain please.   I've gotten a sprinkle that you have to be outside to even know it is happening the last two days.   Not that I want my yard grass to grow but the hay fields need it badly.



Gobblin, I've got a hayfield on my property in the country that I am hoping to get one more cutting from by around October 1st.  It was cut the first time around the end of July and I think there was only 34 bales and with the rain up there, it looks like it might turn out fairly well for the next cutting.  I just want to make sure that it is cut clean again so that I can see Mr. Big Buck when he decides to head across it coming my way.    I know that the deer went crazy eating and traveling all over it right after being cut in July.  This was the first time in 6 years of cutting any hay from it as I paid to have it bush-hogged each year out of my pocket.   I finally worked out a deal with a friend to cut and bale the hay instead of me paying him to bush-hog it each year.  He gets a great deal and so do I as it saves me several hundred dollars a year and the field looks so much greener now with nice new growth etc.  I don't have any cows so he gets all of the hay. 





Moonpie1 said:


> Glad to see Jeff made it back safely and in one piece. Good morning Bloodbro, Gobble and EE. We got a heck of a rain and light show yesterday afternoon. Thanks for the coffee Gobble.



Good Morning Moon.  That makes two afternoons in a row that we got lots of rain, wind, lightning etc here.

Yep, We are all glad when our friend, Jeffro gets home safely from one of his work destinations with a paycheck in his hand.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2016)

morning moonbro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Mernin boys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys.



howdy messican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy messican



You gonna join us on the mornin of the 24th?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, can you see the whistle yet?
> 
> I need a cup about this large today.



Nope, got a stoopid meeting this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope, got a stoopid meeting this morning!



Mernin Bloodbro. 

Bout to pour me a cup of java and get a slice of peecan pie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna join us on the mornin of the 24th?



What the heck is the 24th?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What the heck is the 24th?



Dang, Old Timers done set in on you.

Breakfast at the Pot Luck with them sports forum boys.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Morning Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy.



Mernin Moonbro. How's things down in middle jawja?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.



Howdy Jeffbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Mornin Amigo, kinda cloudy this mornin. What should I expect for today? I haven't looked at any weather and was planning on some deck painting today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Amigo, kinda cloudy this mornin. What should I expect for today? I haven't looked at any weather and was planning on some deck painting today.



A little cooler, by maybe one degree, and still more humidity with a 30% chance of a boomer popping up later this afternoon. Get some plastic and build a big tent over it and let the paint fly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A little cooler, by maybe one degree, and still more humidity with a 30% chance of a boomer popping up later this afternoon. Get some plastic and build a big tent over it and let the paint fly.


 
Figures  Looked like I was about to get a storm as soon as I got home yesterday at 4:00, but it went around me and didn't get a drop.

The plastic actually crossed my mind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2016)

No rain here , again. Sure need it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh, good morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2016)

Good morning, time to start another day off


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2016)

Bam... Skipped da meeting!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And speaking of paychecks....I was surely glad to get a couple of them yesterday to add back to my bank account because I have been waiting for this for a little over 60 days to get this $15,000 back in hand.
> 
> Of course, earlier yesterday, I had to send Uncle Sam and the State of Georgia a few thousand for these crazy estimated quarterly taxes.
> 
> I surely get tired about paying in my "unfair share" of taxes while I watch every Tom, Dick, and Harry filling up shopping carts with groceries that I can't afford all while whipping out that Georgia Peach Card.  Just a few days ago, I saw one that had a huge over-loaded cart filled with groceries ($186 worth) that they paid for with the Peach Card card and then they had a second cart that was filled with beer and then added two cartons of Newport cigarettes and for that they whipped out nice crisp brand new $20 bills to pay for those items.  Yessir, it will be a very COLD DAY in HADES before I ever vote for a Democrat for anything !!!!!



I know how you feel. Yesterday while in Walmart skimping pennys there was a young lady in front of me, early 20's, and she had 2 very young boys in the buggy, one baby girl in a baby seat, and one in the oven about to pop and she had a buggy full paying with a ebt card. I almost asked her if i could go with her and eat at her house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Bam... Skipped da meeting!



You used your swagger and flashed your grill didn't you?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Bam... Skipped da meeting!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You used your swagger and flashed your grill didn't you?



Probably sent Db in his place


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You used your swagger and flashed your grill didn't you?





Wycliff said:


> Probably sent Db in his place



 I actually did!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Probably sent Db in his place





blood on the ground said:


> I actually did!!!!








I'm sure he impressed 'em !!!  Later bro's, gotta crash !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sure he impressed 'em !!!  Later bro's, gotta crash !!


 schweet dreams, darlin'!

 Mornin Folks!


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey look..............another hot and humid day..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sure he impressed 'em !!!  Later bro's, gotta crash !!



As I walked away from the conference room ... The blank look on his face was like a fish outa water!!! Priceless!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> Hey look..............another hot and humid day..........


Quit crying.... Cooler weather is coming!!
See it cooler weather!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Probably sent Db in his place





blood on the ground said:


> I actually did!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sure he impressed 'em !!!  Later bro's, gotta crash !!





blood on the ground said:


> As I walked away from the conference room ... The blank look on his face was like a fish outa water!!! Priceless!!!







I bet that is a enjoyable meeting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quit crying.... Cooler weather is coming!!
> See it cooler weather!



Pic , i mean quote of the day


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2016)

Good morning MzTuTu


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2016)

Just about lunch time


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> Hey look..............another hot and humid day..........


 yep, gonna be like this on Christmas day!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


 Hey you!


Wycliff said:


> Just about lunch time


 And I tried a new recipe last night....... Ship Wreck Casserole, don't sound good, don't look that great but tasted pretty good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Twice baked tater here. Wiff some H2O.

What all is in you casserole Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Twice baked tater here. Wiff some H2O.
> 
> What all is in you casserole Keebs?


Ground Deer meat, cooked & drained....... put back in the skillet, add a box of mac & cheese, like you were making it, 1 cup frozen peas, one can of stewed maters, bring to a boil, simmer, then top with mozzarella cheese......... I cheated and put a couple slices of pepper jack on one side, YUM!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 13, 2016)

Meatloaf, garlic roast potatoes, and broccoli


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Ground Deer meat, cooked & drained....... put back in the skillet, add a box of mac & cheese, like you were making it, 1 cup frozen peas, one can of stewed maters, bring to a boil, simmer, then top with mozzarella cheese......... I cheated and put a couple slices of pepper jack on one side, YUM!





Wycliff said:


> Meatloaf, garlic roast potatoes, and broccoli



Both sound good tadeaf.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2016)

fried poke chop; mac-n-cheese and butter beans.  hope this helps.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2016)

^^^ mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Chikin salad sammiches, your welcome.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Meatloaf, garlic roast potatoes, and broccoli


 sounds good too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2016)

^^^ stawker.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> fried poke chop; mac-n-cheese and butter beans.  hope this helps.


Mmmmmm poke chops..............


Jeff C. said:


> Chikin salad sammiches, your welcome.


love, love, love chikin salat!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^ stawker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2016)

I love all the food listed today. All of em.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> fried poke chop; mac-n-cheese and butter beans.  hope this helps.



Yes. It's help fling a craving on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love all the food listed today. All of em.






Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 how'd you know I was eatin chocolat?!??!  You ARE a stawker!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. It's help fling a craving on me.


meee toooo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> how'd you know I was eatin chocolat?!??!  You ARE a stawker!!!!!
> !



Meeebe..........you want a stawker?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeebe..........you want a stawker?


which school of stawkin did you attend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> which school of stawkin did you attend?



Errybody wants you to get schoolin for stuff now days.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Errybody wants you to get schoolin for stuff now days.....


    
ok, so what did Quack teach you??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> ok, so what did Quack teach you??



Ummm,,,,,,,,,I promised to never talk about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Matter of fact, I've got some Snickers "unwrapped" Bites.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Got most of the handrail painted. Waiting on Sun to set a tad more to paint other section. The destrukshuns said not apply in direct sunlight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2016)

Afternoon friends !!!   Last one !!    Off for 3 then 11 in a row . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,,,I promised to never talk about it.


cheekun!


Jeff C. said:


> Matter of fact, I've got some Snickers "unwrapped" Bites.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!   Last one !!    Off for 3 then 11 in a row . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!   Last one !!    Off for 3 then 11 in a row . .



 

Man, you been gettin some long stretches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> cheekun!



Have a good'un gal friend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!   Last one !!    Off for 3 then 11 in a row . .


Howdy Quack.


Keebs said:


> cheekun!



Now looky here. Ain't no need for name callin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, you been gettin some long stretches.





Yassir, erybody's vacating .



Raining in the MON !!


Afternoon Miggie !


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Quack.
> 
> 
> Now looky here. Ain't no need for name callin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Howdy folks. Thisun has about run its course.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


>



I still lubs you though. Even though you call me names.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2016)

Another post in the fading driveler.

miggy, when did the date of the 24th get set?   All I ever read was a question about if'n we wanted to meet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another post in the fading driveler.
> 
> miggy, when did the date of the 24th get set?   All I ever read was a question about if'n we wanted to meet.



Somewhere in the banter on that thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2016)

Time to knock out these last 12 hrs !!!  Later !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2016)

phone rings
and phone rings again
and again the phone rings.

Don't friends know I post in the driveler at this time of day?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Who's callin Gobblin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's callin Gobblin?



son
friend from NEB
dr. office


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

Got all da hand rail did.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2016)

I got the garden somewhat picked.   About 2 gal of green beans, 6-7 cukes, and okra.  A few maters but they have about played out.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Errybody wants you to get schoolin for stuff now days.....



Tell me about it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tell me about it!!



Even if you have 20 yrs practical experience. That's the best schoolin that can't be bought.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2016)

Sup


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2016)

Day walkers should be showing up soon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Day walkers should be showing up soon!



they sure will


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Morning Blood and Gobble. Bout to get hump day behind us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2016)

Julia made a turn to the NW and just might bring some needed rain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> they sure will





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Gobble. Bout to get hump day behind us.



Mornin boys! Drunkbro is going to float the Etowah River by himself this morning... Said he is only taking 11 beers... (unspoken)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of you drivelers that are still asleep.

What is this TROPICAL STORM WARNING along the Georgia coastline on the GON Weather Map?????  I didn't know anything about Julia!!!!!  I must be sleeping on that one.

Somebody better be putting together another Driveler thread because this one is about DONE !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Good morning EE. I bet bet Miggy can shed some light on Julia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Mornin fellows.....I see stars this mornin instead of clouds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows.....I see stars this mornin instead of clouds.



She hit you that hard huh?

Mernin boys n girls.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She hit you that hard huh?
> 
> Mernin boys n girls.



 

Mornin Amigo, I feel the breeze coming from a northerly direction too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Morning Jeff and Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Amigo, I feel the breeze coming from a northerly direction too.


Oh man, just wait til the last few days of the month. Your neck is gonna swell. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and Miggy.



Mernin Moonbro. When you gonna take me and mini me fishin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

Mornin Moon.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 14, 2016)

How is the jaguar chief?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2016)

Dang look what the cat drug in. You need to join us up in Cleveland for DOG Dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Stuck in Honolulu til Christmas Hugh I wish that I could be there though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> How is the jaguar chief?



Howdy Dave......He's doin well thanks.

How you doin bud? Is your stint there temporary?


----------

